# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Kidkoi Farm Grow Out

## luki

*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*
Kegiatan ini merupakan bentuk koloborasi Kidkoi Farm dan Forum Koi's.

Rekan - rekan dipersilahkan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas GOYONKE eks KidKoi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 30 ton milik KidKoi Farm, Cinagara Bogor , selama periode 4 (empat bulan) dengan perlakuan sama.

*TUJUAN:*
Agar Komunitas di sini berkesempatan mendapatkan dan mengenal Koi - Koi F1 berkualitas baik eks KidKoi Farm 


*PERIODE:* 
Masa GO akan dimulai pada awal Desember 2011 dan berakhir pada Akhir April 2012

*TATACARAKEGIATAN:*
1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 4 bulan selama periode awal Desember 2011 Hingga April 2012
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 30 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 

*PARTISIPAN:*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI:*
Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri dari varietas: Goyonke: 

Indukan/Oyagoi Showa : Dainiichi 70 cm , 
Pejantan : Isa 60 cm dan Dainiichi 55 cm 
FOTO INDUKAN:


Indukan/Oyagoi Kohaku : Sakai 72 cm , 
Pejantan : Yamato 

FOTO INDUKAN:


Indukan/Oyagoi Sanke : Sakai 70 cm , 
Pejantan : Sakai 

FOTO INDUKAN:



*KOLAM:*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 30 ton milik KidKoi Farm di Cinagara Bogor
( Kolam sebelah Kanan Foto ),






*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN:*
Hikari Color dan Hikari Grow


*GARANSI:*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati, maka uang akan dikembalikan ( Money back Guaranteed ).

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI* *:*

Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dengan cara *first come first serve,*
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut :

1.* Pemilihan* dilakukan mulai tanggal *1 Desember 2011* pada pukul 12.00 PM ( siang ) waktu server KOI’s ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih 1 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 1 nama dengan maksimal 1 ekor per posting.
4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan :
*- Nomor 1 s/d 10 :*
*- Anggota KOI's :Rp. 750.000*
*- Non Anggota : Rp. 900.000*

*- Nomor 11 s/d 30 :*
*- Anggota KOI's : Rp. 500.000*
*- Non Anggota : Rp. 650.000*
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara
6. Panitia berhak memindah tangankan koi yang belum lunas /selesai pembayarannya setelah lewat 1 bulan setelah waktu booking dan uang pembayaran yang sudah sempat dibayarkan akan dikembalikan.

*PEMBAYARAN:* 
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 2x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a.Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b.Pembayaran kedua (50%), selambat – lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
2. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Plaza Central*
*A/C No. 441 - 1012837*
*a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko*
4. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
5. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Adminforum lewat HP, mail atau PM.


*JURI:*
Akan ditentukan kemudian.

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN:*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing – masing kategori ukuran untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III. 

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes.

*HADIAH:*
Hadiah ditetapkan , sbb :
- Juara I mendapatkan uang tunai sebesar : Rp. 500.000
- Juara II mendapatkan uang tunai sebesar : Rp. 250.000
- Juara III mendapatkan uang tunai sebesar : Rp. 200.000


*DONASI:*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN:*
- Selambat - lambatnya 1 Minggu Setelah Penilaian , Koi - Koi sudah diambil/ dikirim karena setelah masa tersebut panitia akan lepas dari tanggung jawabnya. 
Untuk peserta yang di jakarta dan sekitarnya harap konfirmasi dan membuat janji terlebih dahulu mengenai waktu pengambilannya, sedangkan yang berdomisili di luar Jakarta, biaya pengiriman dan packing dibebankan kepada Peserta.
- Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

--------------
Proses Seleksi oleh Team Koi's dari 3 kolam,

----------


## luki

*Ikan yang akan Bertanding :*

----------


## Glenardo

Event yang menarik...

Namun starting size gap nya tu lho...
Start ada yang size 15 cm dan ada yang 29 cm

Bisa jadi , pilihanku ga kuat adu makan nih...He4x...

Satu lagi : *
TATA CARA PENJURIAN:*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing – masing* kategori ukuran* untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III.  --> masih ada peluang untuk juara lho, even ga maksimal grow nya...


Mari kita nikmati event ini....

----------


## luki

> Event yang menarik...
> 
> Namun starting size gap nya tu lho...
> Start ada yang size 15 cm dan ada yang 29 cm
> Bisa jadi , pilihanku ga kuat adu makan nih...He4x...


kasih makan nya kan segambreng Glen .....he he he he
pasti dapet makan semua....

Penjurian di bagi 2 kelas ......

kelas 30 BU : no 1 - 10
kelas 20 BU : no 11 - 30

----------


## budjayz

Om luki mo tanya soal tata cara pemilihan no 3
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih 1 ekor per posting.
Kalo 2posting dg nama sama ikan berbeda, diperbolehkan tidak?
Thanks

----------


## abiserpong

> Om luki mo tanya soal tata cara pemilihan no 3
> 3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih 1 ekor per posting.
> Kalo 2posting dg nama sama ikan berbeda, diperbolehkan tidak?
> Thanks


2x posting nama sama ikan berbeda ....... diperbolehkan om budi.  ::

----------


## budjayz

> 2x posting nama sama ikan berbeda ....... diperbolehkan om budi.


 TerIma kasih om abi info nya  ::

----------


## grinkz01

Om luki..waktu jam 12pm or gmt+7 kan brarti jam 00.00 wib ya? Mau psg alarm nih he...he...go lokal harga lokal nih..mantapp

----------


## luki

bukan jam 24.00 Om Miming.....tapi jam 12 siang waktu server kois

----------


## grinkz01

Tanya lg kalo misalnya saya ambil 1 dan ada temen nitip jg 1 ekor apa bisa saya posting langsung 2ekor ikan?

----------


## luki

> Tanya lg kalo misalnya saya ambil 1 dan ada temen nitip jg 1 ekor apa bisa saya posting langsung 2ekor ikan?


boleh Om......

per posting hanya boleh pick 1 ekor ......
dan boleh membantu 1 nama lain ( joki ) ......1 ekor / posting

jangan lupa posting dengan menyebut nama dan nomor ikan Om....

----------


## grinkz01

> bukan jam 24.00 Om Miming.....tapi jam 12 siang waktu server kois


Bantuin mikir ya om luk..lg mbundel nih...apa artinya dimulai jam 11 wib pd tgl 1 december?

----------


## abiserpong

> Bantuin mikir ya om luk..lg mbundel nih...apa artinya dimulai jam 11 wib pd tgl 1 december?


Bantuin jawab juga om grinkz ....... mudah - mudahan betul,

Waktu Ini tidak ada hubungannya sama kegiatan di atas ......
Dimulai pas dan setelah jam 11.00 ( 1 detik setelah jam 10 menit 59 detik 59 ) Waktu Indonesia bagian Barat pada tanggal 1 Desember.  :: 
Salam.

----------


## luki

> apa artinya dimulai jam 11 wib pd tgl 1 december?


dimulai tanggal 1 Desember , hari Kamis siang jam 12.00 WIB Om......

Om Miming...... patokan nya jam KOI's ......

----------


## luki

Informasi Tambahan......

untuk semua *Moderator* Forum KOI's....... 
baru diperbolehkan ikut memilih pada tanggal 2 Desember 2011 jam 11.00 WIB ( waktu server KOI's )...... :Cry:  :Cry:  :Behindsofa:  :Behindsofa:

----------


## budjayz

> boleh Om......
> 
> per posting hanya boleh pick 1 ekor ......
> dan boleh membantu 1 nama lain ( joki ) ......1 ekor / posting
> 
> jangan lupa posting dengan menyebut nama dan nomor ikan Om....


Maksudnya gini boleh om?
Cth: 
Nama A no 1
Nama B no 2
Gini boleh om luki?

----------


## luki

> Maksudnya gini boleh om?
> Cth: 
> Nama A no 1
> Nama B no 2
> Gini boleh om luki?


nama A ...harus nama orang yang posting.....
nama B....boleh nama orang lain.....

----------


## gerryochiba

hadehhh...gak ada ochiba ya???kikikiki.... :Behindsofa:

----------


## grinkz01

Om abi dan om luk...sip thanks penjelasanya,jd bisa set reminder mulai skrg.

----------


## abiserpong

> Om abi dan om luk...sip thanks penjelasanya,jd bisa set reminder mulai skrg.


Siap om .......  :Thumb: 



> Informasi Tambahan......
> 
> untuk semua *Moderator* Forum KOI's....... 
> baru diperbolehkan ikut memilih pada tanggal 2 Desember 2011 jam 11.00 WIB ( waktu server KOI's )......


Sudah keburu habis om luki .........  :Doh:   :Doh:   :Frusty: 
Belum punya anakan dari Kidkoi Farm nih.  :Peace:

----------


## Rizal61

Eduuun... Cantik2 ikannya...

----------


## praZ

meliat antusiasme yang posting sepertinya ikannya kurang banyak nih hehe

btw om panitia kalau nubie seperti saya mau ikutan boleh kan?

----------


## edwin

> meliat antusiasme yang posting sepertinya ikannya kurang banyak nih hehe
> 
> btw om panitia kalau nubie seperti saya mau ikutan boleh kan?


Boleh om..... Gak ada newbie senior kok... Semua sama sesuai pancasila sila ke 5. Hahahhaa
Ini peraturannya
- Nomor 1 s/d 10 :
- Anggota KOI's :Rp. 750.000
- Non Anggota : Rp. 900.000

- Nomor 11 s/d 30 :
- Anggota KOI's : Rp. 500.000
- Non Anggota : Rp. 650.000
Maksudnya anggota adalah anggota koi's ber ID
Jadi yg blm punya ID cepet2 daftar ID supaya lbh murah

----------


## Rico Andydarma

om.. klo ke Bali kirimnya gimana om..?

----------


## abiserpong

> om.. klo ke Bali kirimnya gimana om..?


Bisa minta tolong jasa ekspedisi om Danu Chivas ( 0816 1942 067 ) atau om Agung Kr. ( 0813 1575 7704 ).
Coba aja kontak dan konsultasikan ........ om Rico. Salam.

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> Bisa minta tolong jasa ekspedisi om Danu Chivas ( 0816 1942 067 ) atau om Agung Kr. ( 0813 1575 7704 ).
> Coba aja kontak dan konsultasikan ........ om Rico. Salam.


ok om Abi.. coba saya contact dlu.. makasi infonya yah om..

----------


## Sam KOI

saya juga ngga ada koi-s id nih...gimana caranya biar punya id yaaa :Attention:

----------


## showa

Untuk yg belum memiliki id silahkan masuk ke tread keanggotaan semoga dapat membantu prosesnya nga lama ko.


wah moderator pilihnya belakangan nih ..............? ( aya aya wae...................hihihihihihihi)
harap harap cemas nih kebagian nga ya.........?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Informasi Tambahan......
> 
> untuk semua *Moderator* Forum KOI's....... 
> baru diperbolehkan ikut memilih pada tanggal 2 Desember 2011 jam 11.00 WIB ( waktu server KOI's )......


 Alamaaaaaaak............................

----------


## Glenardo

Untuk mensuksekan , mensupport dan mempermudah acara ini 

Gading Koi bisa bantu pengiriman ke luar daerah via Kereta api maupun Cargo Udara ....

Thanks

----------


## dattairadian

> saya juga ngga ada koi-s id nih...gimana caranya biar punya id yaaa


http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?6032-Tata-Cara-Pendaftaran-amp-Perpanjangan-Anggota-KOI-s&p=171775

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkkkk moderator dapet sisa sisa
aku ikut ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
jadi aku posting 1x nama 10 org boleh ya
ato nama 10 org harus register di kois dulu?

----------


## Robby Iwan

> asikkkkkkkkkkkkkk moderator dapet sisa sisa
> aku ikut ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> jadi aku posting 1x nama 10 org boleh ya
> ato nama 10 org harus register di kois dulu?


Om ,mbunta, setiap hari satu... Satu nama yg sama juga boleh..yg penting satu hari pilihnya max 1 ikan.. ::

----------


## mrbunta

> budjayz;334717 : Maksudnya gini boleh om?
> Cth: 
> Nama A no 1
> Nama B no 2
> Gini boleh om luki?
> nama A ...harus nama orang yang posting.....
> nama B....boleh nama orang lain.....


lah katanya mode begini boleh om roby

----------


## luki

> lah katanya mode begini boleh om roby


Pak Robby salah ketik Om.....

per posting hanya boleh 1 ekor ikan ....dan membantu 1 nama org , juga 1 ekor ikan Om......

jadi misal Om mau ikut 2 ekor dan mau membantu 2 org lain......jadi Om harus 2x posting........

----------


## mrbunta

jadi max 2 ekor sekali posting ya
nama sendiri dan nama teman

----------


## mrbunta

ikan yg di ember gak ikut GO semua ya?
tambah donkkkkkkkkkkkkk biar rameeeee
utk pemilihan juga per peserta di tambah donkkkkkk

----------


## grinkz01

> asikkkkkkkkkkkkkk moderator dapet sisa sisa
> aku ikut ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> jadi aku posting 1x nama 10 org boleh ya
> ato nama 10 org harus register di kois dulu?


waduh ada om gajah, jadi tambah rame nih, apalagi dah diancam pake 10 orang langsung.......xi...xi....

----------


## mrbunta

> waduh ada om gajah, jadi tambah rame nih, apalagi dah diancam pake 10 orang langsung.......xi...xi....


hehehehehe
tapi gak boleh om .  :Cry:

----------


## budjayz

[QUOTE=luki;334691]*Ikan yang akan Bertanding :*

[\QUOTE]
maaf om luki, no 17 ini matanya cacat ga sih ya?
Soalnya sepengliatan ku ko sebelah kanan lebih kecil dibanding yg kiri?
Thanks

----------


## Robby Iwan

> lah katanya mode begini boleh om roby


Maap om mbunta..aku salah...om Luki yg bener

----------


## TSA

Horreeeeee ------- akhirnya ada GO lagi dari breeder lokal. Terima kasih pada kidkoi yg telah bekerja sama dengan kois menyelenggarakan kegiatan yg murah meriah ini. Sorry sy katakan murah karena melihat indukan dari peserta GO ini serta biaya pemeliharaan 4 bln dg fasilitas dan kualitas pakan yg tidak sembarangan plus garansi uang kembali jika ikan mati atau cacat plus hadiah ----------- ikuuuut ----------- pengen tahu setelah 4 bulan baby ini jadi spt apa --------- semoga sukses

tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Moga-moga forum ini masih berbaik hati menyisakan yang baik-baik untuk yang terakhir

----------


## mrbunta

> Moga-moga forum ini masih berbaik hati menyisakan yang baik-baik untuk yang terakhir


 yg baik baik no brp om ajik? kikikikikik

----------


## mrbunta

> Maap om mbunta..aku salah...om Luki yg bener


 jadi mode nya tiap posting max 2 nama ya?
1. nama yg posting
2. nama teman 
begitu ya om robby?

----------


## showa

wah seneng bener Om Bunta sepertinya kalo moderator dapat milih ikannya belakangan........................, hihihihihihi


kalo nga salah Om Bunta sub moderator bukan..............?( ada kata moderatornya tuh jadi belakangan dia milihnya,....................hahahaha )

----------


## ayiek

F1 harga terjangkau! Sudah pilihan lagi wow..........!!!!  Two thumbs buat KID Koi dan KOI"s ! mudah-mudahan sukses dan berjalan lancar. Ditunggu acara serupa dari breder lokal lainnya. Mesti set alarm tanggal 1 Des nih.

----------


## mrbunta

> wah seneng bener Om Bunta sepertinya kalo moderator dapat milih ikannya belakangan........................, hihihihihihi
> 
> 
> kalo nga salah Om Bunta sub moderator bukan..............?( ada kata moderatornya tuh jadi belakangan dia milihnya,....................hahahaha )


 wkwkwkwkwkwk
itu dulu submoderator. sekarang udah resign.

----------


## nox

Waduhhh... Mulainya jam 12 siang...
Bisa online ga yahhhhh...

----------


## harmada

> 2x posting nama sama ikan berbeda ....... diperbolehkan om budi.


Ada batasan postingan untuk satu nama om Abi? maksudnya boleh lebih dari 2 kali postingan

----------


## wankoi

keren keren ikannya.....  :Dance:

----------


## grinkz01

om luki, ini SS kompie saya........lha kalau saya ikutin ini, artinya start lelang pada sekitar jam 19.00 WIB di tanggal 1 Dec yah? Apa ada yg salah ama kompie saya ?



Concern kedua, apa benar jam server KOI's tdk realtime, artinya butuh refresh berkala utk membuatnya jadi update lagi.

Mohon pencerahannya........thanks/

----------


## harmada

> om luki, ini SS kompie saya........lha kalau saya ikutin ini, artinya start lelang pada sekitar jam 19.00 WIB di tanggal 1 Dec yah? Apa ada yg salah ama kompie saya ?
> 
> 
> 
> Concern kedua, apa benar jam server KOI's tdk realtime, artinya butuh refresh berkala utk membuatnya jadi update lagi.
> 
> Mohon pencerahannya........thanks/


Om Grinkz01 kayaknya time zone komputer om yang tidak disesuaikan dg GMT +7 om,"The time now is......" adalah waktu GMT+7 alias WIB (di komputer saya begitu), memang kelihatannya jam koi-s tidak real time, harus refresh utk update time. Sulusinya kayaknya kita cocokin aja jam komputer kita dg Koi-s pada waktu mulai pemilihan :Wave:

----------


## abiserpong

> Ada batasan postingan untuk satu nama om Abi? maksudnya boleh lebih dari 2 kali postingan


Ya om harmada ...... *max. 2 ekor pada " Hari yang sama/ 24 jam " untuk satu nama* *setelah dikonfirmasi oleh panitia* ........ untuk postingannya mungkin saja *bisa lebih dari 2x jika ada diantara pilihannya sudah dipilih oleh rekan lain.* 

- Jika ada kejadian 1 nama yang mendapatkan lebih dari 2 ekor, maka yang disahkan panitia adalah pilihan 2 ekor yang lebih dulu di posting ( demi pemerataan untuk peserta lain ). 
Peserta ini dipersilahkan untuk mecoba lagi keesokan harinya .......  sesudah 24 jam dari waktu pilihan terakhir, jika masih ingin nambah dengan max. 2 ekor.
Salam.

----------


## luki

> om luki, ini SS kompie saya........lha kalau saya ikutin ini, artinya start lelang pada sekitar jam 19.00 WIB di tanggal 1 Dec yah? Apa ada yg salah ama kompie saya ?





> Om Grinkz01 kayaknya time zone komputer om yang tidak disesuaikan dg GMT +7 om,"The time now is......" adalah waktu GMT+7 alias WIB (di komputer saya begitu), memang kelihatannya jam koi-s tidak real time, harus refresh utk update time. Sulusinya kayaknya kita cocokin aja jam komputer kita dg Koi-s pada waktu mulai pemilihan


Om Miming.........betul yang di bilang Om Harmada

Jam di komp Om di setting  aja ke GMT+7 .......

----------


## grinkz01

> Om Miming.........betul yang di bilang Om Harmada
> 
> Jam di komp Om di setting  aja ke GMT+7 .......


Viuuuh.....pasrah aja deh.....jam di kompie dah GMT +7 sejak dari awal  tapi tetp muncul spt itu....so tinggal ikutin saran om abiserpong utk  siap2 jam 11 WIB besok.....selebihnya diliat aja dah....luck/not luck....he...he..

----------


## Wijono

Om moderator,
Tolong info untuk saya yg blm punya koi-s ID, kalau mau ikut GO ini melalui rekan yg punya koi-s ID
Harga ikannya pakai yg mana
Tks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

menarik.... tes

----------


## Sam KOI

time testing.... ::

----------


## Sam KOI

:Rofl: 


> hadehhh...gak ada ochiba ya???kikikiki....


  :Decision: 

 ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Viuuuh.....pasrah aja deh.....jam di kompie dah GMT +7 sejak dari awal tapi tetp muncul spt itu....so tinggal ikutin saran om abiserpong utk siap2 jam 11 WIB besok.....selebihnya diliat aja dah....luck/not luck....he...he..


Sip om ........ coba siapkan dan cocokkan jam cadangannya dengan waktu server ini, Semoga Sukses.  ::  



> Om moderator,
> Tolong info untuk saya yg blm punya koi-s ID, kalau mau ikut GO ini melalui rekan yg punya koi-s ID
> Harga ikannya pakai yg mana
> Tks


Harga ikan tentu akan *ikut nama pemiliknya " Wijono " ( belum punya ID )* setelah direkap panitia tentunya .........
Salam.

----------


## abiserpong

Ayo disiapkan nomor - nomor cantiknya ........ Pemilihan 5 jam lagi,*" Dimulai tepat jam 12 siang Waktu Server Koi's ".*
Semoga sukses mendapatkan Koi yang diinginkan ...........  :Becky:

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> Ayo disiapkan nomor - nomor cantiknya ........ Pemilihan 5 jam lagi,*" Dimulai tepat jam 12 siang Waktu Server Koi's ".*
> Semoga sukses mendapatkan Koi yang diinginkan ...........


om waktu server koi's saya kacau.. sekarang jam 8.30 Wita tapi di server jamnya 12.24 AM..
cara set yang bener gimana om..?

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> om waktu server koi's saya kacau.. sekarang jam 8.30 Wita tapi di server jamnya 12.24 AM..
> cara set yang bener gimana om..?


sudah om.. ternyata saya belum set Server timenya  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> om waktu server koi's saya kacau.. sekarang jam 8.30 Wita tapi di server jamnya 12.24 AM..
> cara set yang bener gimana om..?


Bukan kacau om Rico ....... belum di setting aja waktunya.

Bisa coba *Klik Notifikacions* di pojok kiri atas > *Inbox* > *General Settings* > *Time Zone :* pilih ( GMT +7:00 ) Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakara. > *Save changes.*

Semoga membantu.  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> sudah om.. ternyata saya belum set Server timenya


Sip om .......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hari ini pemilihannya ya, Happy Hunting ya...
Jangan lupa sisakan yang baik - baik ya untuk yang nongkrong dibelakang, hahahaha,,,,

----------


## member88

Rame juga yaa hehe
Semogah sukses!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Rame juga yaa hehe
> Semogah sukses!


 Welcome back, om Juan!

----------


## luki

Om Om semua......

karena kegiatan GO ini hanya 4 bulan...dan untuk memaksimalkan pertumbuhan ......

Kegiatan GO ini hanya akan di update setelah 4 bulan.......tidak ada update tengah kegiatan.........

Happy Hunting.........(baca: sisain ya )...... ::  ::  ::

----------


## laukkoi

> Om Om semua......
> 
> karena kegiatan GO ini hanya 4 bulan...dan untuk memaksimalkan pertumbuhan ......
> 
> Kegiatan GO ini hanya akan di update setelah 4 bulan.......tidak ada update tengah kegiatan.........
> 
> Happy Hunting.........(baca: sisain ya )......


Om Luki ...
Apakah di mungkinkan untuk visit pond di tengah2 kegiatan ???
Solanya kalo update awal sama akhir aja ... rasanya kurang afdol ...  ::

----------


## luki

> Om Luki ...
> Apakah di mungkinkan untuk visit pond di tengah2 kegiatan ???


silahkan Om.......setiap waktu bisa visit Om...tentunya dengan janjian dahulu dengan pihak Kidkoi.......

ada rencana di akhir bulan Desember kita mau kesana lagi Om......
kalo bisa rame rame ke sana seru Om.....silaturahmi......

----------


## mrbunta

testing utk bid

----------


## wankoi

... tes...tes...

----------


## hendrytia

om Luki, sy mau pasti pasti kan... jam 11:00 mulainya yah??
thanks

----------


## edwin

Moderator: ... Tes...tes... Ngeces.....  ::

----------


## luki

> om Luki, sy mau pasti pasti kan... jam 11:00 mulainya yah??
> thanks


jam 12.00 WIB Om.......

ayo pada set waktu dari sekarang..... 1 jam 25 menit lagi di mulai

----------


## showa

waduh sepertinya ...............trek sudah mulai panas nih di uji cobakan...........

tes...................tes

tes........................


.....................................ngeces  juga nih kita di pinggir..........

----------


## agus hg

agushg no11
grinkz01 no1

----------


## grinkz01

Dah mulai blm nih....susah bgt nih

----------


## agus hg

agushg no18
budibali no22

----------


## grinkz01

Grinkz 01 showa1
Agushg kohaku 18

----------


## Kaibutsu

kaibutsu no 13

----------


## grinkz01

Hehe...ternyat om agushg berhasil msk jg....moga moga dapet nih....xixii

----------


## dattairadian

Wah, baru juga jam 11, hehehehe...

----------


## grinkz01

Lho blm mulai ta om...

----------


## agus hg

mulainya jam brapa ya?

----------


## grinkz01

Saya sih patokan dari penjelasan om abi sekitar jam 11 wib coz jam server koi saya ngaco....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Jam 12 kan mulainya ?

----------


## edwin

> *dimulai tanggal 1 Desember , hari Kamis siang jam 12.00 WIB Om......
> *
> Om Miming...... patokan nya jam KOI's ......





> Informasi Tambahan......
> 
> untuk semua *Moderator* Forum KOI's....... 
> baru diperbolehkan ikut memilih pada tanggal 2 Desember 2011 jam 11.00 WIB ( waktu server KOI's )......


Note:
utk peserta tgl 1 Des Jam 12 siang....
utk moderator tgl 2 Des jam 11 siang...
pada bingung yah.... hehehe.... siap2 lagi yahh....

----------


## Rizal61

test ban dulu... wet slick medium  :Car:

----------


## edwin

> dimulai tanggal 1 Desember , hari Kamis siang jam 12.00 WIB Om......
> 
> Om Miming...... patokan nya jam KOI's ......





> Informasi Tambahan......
> 
> untuk semua *Moderator* Forum KOI's....... 
> baru diperbolehkan ikut memilih pada tanggal 2 Desember 2011 jam 11.00 WIB ( waktu server KOI's )......





> test ban dulu... wet slick medium


iya nih om.. di serpong habis hujan gede....

----------


## Rizal61

biar ngga jatuh Om Edwin... xixixiiiii

----------


## edwin

sippp om.... sekalian test posting... waktunya diukur2 om.... biar passssss....

----------


## Rico Andydarma

testing.. sebentar lg dimulai..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

cek cek cek. test test test

----------


## ebot

test ban juga  ::

----------


## wankoi

ramai nich kayanya...

----------


## Rizal61

test 

5 menit

----------


## nox

absen dulu ahhhh

----------


## William Pantoni

Test....test....

----------


## Glenardo

Republik Gading Koi 22

----------


## Rico Andydarma

test test test test

----------


## grinkz01

Grinkz01 no 1
Agushg no18

----------


## budjayz

semoga hoki ku, aminnnn

kohaku 18 by budjayz

----------


## laukkoi

laukkoi (Alfreddy) No 26

----------


## wankoi

no 26 by wankoi solo

----------


## Rizal61

Nomor 2 by Rizal61
Nomor 26 by Superkoi (Okka Semarang)

----------


## Glenardo

22 Gading Koi

----------


## mrbunta

hartono no 1
donny christian no 14

----------


## Rico Andydarma

No 02 By RicoAndydarma (ID KOI'S : 2011 0361 066 :: 
No 13 By Angga (Joki) Belum Punya ID

----------


## praZ

praZ kohaku 18

----------


## Kaibutsu

kaibutsu no 13

----------


## Teddy

teddy mulianto 26

----------


## grinkz01

Grinkz01 1
Agushg 18

----------


## ebot

ikan nomor 22

----------


## nox

no 7 by nox

----------


## koisfansbdg

Koisfansbdg  no 10

----------


## agus hg

agushg no11
grinkz01 no 1

----------


## thanafi27

thanafi27 No.22

----------


## Sam KOI

sam no 26.....

----------


## Rizha

02 - rizha

----------


## Wijono

no 2, Djohan no,18

----------


## William Pantoni

Tsa - 03.......

----------


## agus hg

agushg no18
budibali no22

----------


## budjayz

showa 11 by budjyaz

----------


## wankoi

no 22 by wankoi solo

----------


## Kaibutsu

kaibutsu no 8

----------


## Glenardo

2 Indra via Republik Gading Koi

----------


## ebot

iksn no 10

----------


## thanafi27

thanafi27 No.6

----------


## Rizal61

nomor 13 by Dittobirawa

----------


## agus hg

agushg no 11
grinkz01 no 1

----------


## hendrytia

Hendry frand tia no: 08

Thing thing tan no: 02

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> No 02 By RicoAndydarma ( ID KOI'S : 2011 0361 0668 )
> No 13 By Angga (Joki) Belum Punya ID


om Luki berhubung no 02 nya udah ada yang duluan.. no 13nya kayanya tetep dapet titipan saya yaa..?

----------


## grinkz01

Grinkz01 13

----------


## praZ

adoooh kalah cepet nomor 18 .....

----------


## mrbunta

ediannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ruame puolllllllllllllllllll
koyok pasar

----------


## nox

no 21 by nox

----------


## Rico Andydarma

No 16 By RicoAndydarma ( ID KOI'S : 2011 0361 0668 )

----------


## mrbunta

ayo ayo. om moderator monggo di rekap.

----------


## thanafi27

mantap ey, kayak cuman beda sepersekian detik ikan dah diambil orang, weleh2

----------


## edwin

> Nomor 2 by Rizal61
> Nomor 26 by Superkoi (Okka Semarang)


 man tap nih abis ganti ban baru.... no 2 mantappp...

----------


## praZ

> ediannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ruame puolllllllllllllllllll
> koyok pasar


 kayak waktu nungguin ariel part 2 dst hehehe
ayo om panitia....saya udah menyerah udah booked yang favorite saya

----------


## grinkz01

Gara gara intnet buat rakyat ya gini dah....lemot polll

----------


## mrbunta

langsung berhalaman halaman

----------


## wen

no 9 by wen

----------


## agus hg

agushg no24

----------


## Rico Andydarma

ayo mod direkap..  :: 
sold out semua nih..? apa masi sisa..?

----------


## Rizal61

dapet ga yaaaaaa... xixixiiiii

----------


## grinkz01

Edann tenan dah belain cancel meeting eh masih gak dpt jg......apes

----------


## mrbunta

para moderator e kacian. gak kebagian ikan. hehehehehehehe

----------


## Rizal61

> man tap nih abis ganti ban baru.... no 2 mantappp...


tapi beda merk nih Om... agak slip dikit...  ::

----------


## showa

:Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## mrbunta

> 


 cup cup cup
nanti aku kirim ikan deh

----------


## Rizal61

> cup cup cup
> nanti aku kirim ikan deh


aku juga dong Om Jaaaaah  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> aku juga dong Om Jaaaaah


 mau berapa ribu ekor?

----------


## showa

bener yo jah, wes ta tunggu ...........iwa dari panjenengan.

asik dapat ikan dari Om Gajah.

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

** 30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*
1. Rizal 61, no. 2.
2. Hartono, no. 1.
3. Nox, no. 7.
4. Koisfansbdg, no. 10.
5. Tsa, no. 3.
6. Kaibutsu, no. 8.
7. Thanafi27, no. 6.
8. Wen, no. 9.
9.

** 20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*
1. Budjayz, no. 18.
2. Laukkoi ( Alfreddy ), no. 26.
3. Gadingkoi, no. 22.
4. Donny Christian, no. 14.
5. Angga, no. 13.
6. Agushg, no. 11.
7. Nox, no. 21.
8. Rico Andydarma, no. 16
9. Agushg, no. 24.
10.

----------


## showa

wah masih ada ternyata...........,tengok tengok mana ya.....?

----------


## abiserpong

> para moderator e kacian. gak kebagian ikan. hehehehehehehe


Masih ada ...... disisain  :Becky:

----------


## budjayz

alhamdulillah dpt no 18
koi-s id 201000210515 an budi wicaksono hadi aka budjyaz
thank u :Peace:

----------


## Rizal61

Nomor *29* by *Dittobirawa*

lamaaa nih milihnya  :Doh:

----------


## Kaibutsu

> *GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
> *Yang sudah terpilih :*
> 
> ** 30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*
> 1. Rizal 61, no. 2.
> 2. Hartono, no. 1.
> 3. Nox, no. 7.
> 4. Koisfansbdg, no. 10.
> 5. Tsa, no. 3.
> ...




gilakkk beda bbrp detik doank no 13 hiksss... padahal udah di alaram.

----------


## showa

hahahaha, masih kebagian kita nih Om Abi................., giliran kita besok ya jam berapa nih.............?

----------


## ebot

nyoba lagi ikan no 23

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

** 30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*
1. Rizal 61, *no. 2.*
2. Hartono, *no. 1.*
3. Nox, *no. 7.*
4. Koisfansbdg, *no. 10.*
5. Tsa, *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu, *no. 8.*
7. Thanafi27, *no. 6.*
8. Wen, *no. 9.*
9.

** 20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*
1. Budjayz, *no. 18.*
2. Laukkoi ( Alfreddy ), *no. 26.*
3. Gadingkoi,* no. 22.*
4. Donny Christian, *no. 14*.
5. Angga, *no. 13.*
6. Agushg, *no. 11.*
7. Nox, *no. 21.*
8. Rico Andydarma, *no. 16*.
9. Agushg,* no. 24.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.*
11. Ebot,* no.* *23.*
12. Andi Adi, *no.30.* 




*Ikan yang akan Bertanding :*

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> gilakkk beda bbrp detik doank no 13 hiksss... padahal udah di alaram.


maap om.. yang dapat juga titipan om.. bukan saya..  ::  ikan saya no 2 udah keduluan..  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Andi Adi - Republik Gading Koi 

No 30

----------


## ebot

om mod, kalo boleh tambah no 19

----------


## grinkz01

No. 12 by grinkz 01

----------


## Budi Bali

> Edann tenan dah belain cancel meeting eh masih gak dpt jg......apes


belum jodoh wkwkwkwk...

----------


## harmada

Harmada. 02

----------


## abiserpong

> hahahaha, masih kebagian kita nih Om Abi................., giliran kita besok ya jam berapa nih.............?


Besok, Jam 11 siang waktu server om Rudy ..........  ::  moga - moga masih disisain.  :Pray2:

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> Harmada. 02


udah telat om.. ikan sisa sedikit bgd.. saya juga incer no 2..  ::

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

** 30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*
1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
2. Hartono, *no. 1.*
3. Nox, *no. 7.*
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
5. Tsa, *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.*
7. Thanafi27, *no. 6.*
8. Wen, *no. 9.*
9.

** 20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*
1. Budjayz, *no. 18.*
2. Laukkoi ( Alfreddy, ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14*.
5. Angga, *no. 13.*
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.*
7. Nox, *no. 21.*
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.*
11. Ebot,* no.* *23.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* 
13. Ebot,* no. 19.*
14. Grinkz, *no. 12.*
15.


*Available :*

----------


## harmada

> udah telat om.. ikan sisa sedikit bgd.. saya juga incer no 2..


Baru bisa nngikuti om, kerja euy  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> alhamdulillah dpt no 18
> *koi-s id 201000210515 an budi wicaksono hadi aka budjyaz*
> thank u


Selamat om budi ....... dapat Koi Kesukaannya dengan nomor cantik pula.

Bagi rekan -rekan yang *sudah dikonfirmasi dan mendapatkan Koi pilihannya* ....... 
Jika mempunyai Koi's ID *harap segera memposting no. ID* nya tersebut, untuk kemudahan menentukan rekapitulasi pembayaran nanti.

*Bila tidak ada konfirmasi/ posting paling lambat 1 Minggu dari saat booking ....... dianggap masuk kategori harga Non Anggota.*

Terima kasih atas partisipasi dan kerjasamanya.

----------


## Rizal61

> Harmada. 02


yaaah telat Om... 
Apa kabar nya Pak Dokter  :: 




> udah telat om.. ikan sisa sedikit bgd.. saya juga incer no 2..


duuuh maap kan saya Om Harmada dan Om Rico  ::

----------


## dchristiaan

Horayyy sudah jadi Member KOI's hehehehe asikkk  :: )

----------


## agus hg

koi-s id 2010 0362 0479

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> Selamat om budi ....... dapat Koi Kesukaannya dengan nomor cantik pula.
> 
> Bagi rekan -rekan yang *sudah dikonfirmasi dan mendapatkan Koi pilihannya* ....... 
> Jika mempunyai Koi's ID *harap segera memposting no. ID* nya tersebut, untuk kemudahan menentukan rekapitulasi pembayaran nanti.
> 
> *Bila tidak ada konfirmasi/ posting paling lambat 1 Minggu dari saat booking ....... dianggap masuk kategori harga Non Anggota.*
> 
> Terima kasih atas partisipasi dan kerjasamanya.


om saya sudah bayar DP dan PM ke Om Luki.. mohon koordinasinya om..
thanks

ID : 2011 0361 0668

----------


## laukkoi

> Bagi rekan -rekan yang *sudah dikonfirmasi dan mendapatkan Koi pilihannya* ....... 
> Jika mempunyai Koi's ID *harap segera memposting no. ID* nya tersebut, untuk kemudahan menentukan rekapitulasi pembayaran nanti.
> 
> *Bila tidak ada konfirmasi/ posting paling lambat 1 Minggu dari saat booking ....... dianggap masuk kategori harga Non Anggota.*
> 
> Terima kasih atas partisipasi dan kerjasamanya.


2. Laukkoi ( Alfreddy ), *no. 26.* -- KOIS ID 200900210270

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> koi-s id 2010 0362 0479


wah om agus org Singaraja yaa..? kode areanya 0362..  :: 
tiang nak Bali om..  ::

----------


## dchristiaan

Om Abi, ajarin donk supaya bisa masukin KOI's ID seperti di bawah ini

----------


## Glenardo

Glen : 2009 0021 0182 no 22

----------


## Rizal61

> bagi rekan -rekan yang *sudah dikonfirmasi dan mendapatkan koi pilihannya* ....... 
> Jika mempunyai koi's id *harap segera memposting no. Id* nya tersebut, untuk kemudahan menentukan rekapitulasi pembayaran nanti.
> 
> *bila tidak ada konfirmasi/ posting paling lambat 1 minggu dari saat booking ....... Dianggap masuk kategori harga non anggota.*
> 
> terima kasih atas partisipasi dan kerjasamanya.




*id: 2010 00210366


*

----------


## dchristiaan

No. 14 - dchristiaan -  ID 2011 0031 0673

----------


## koisfansbdg

Koisfansbdg  no 10; KOI's id 2010.0022.0471

----------


## Glenardo

Andi Adi 

2010 0021 0532

Indra Christanto

----------


## luki

> Bagi rekan -rekan yang *sudah dikonfirmasi dan mendapatkan Koi pilihannya* ....... 
> Jika mempunyai Koi's ID *harap segera memposting no. ID* nya tersebut, untuk kemudahan menentukan rekapitulasi pembayaran nanti.
> 
> *Bila tidak ada konfirmasi/ posting paling lambat 1 Minggu dari saat booking ....... dianggap masuk kategori harga Non Anggota.*
> 
> Terima kasih atas partisipasi dan kerjasamanya.



hanya menambahkan.......

bagi teman teman yang akan melakukan pembayaran.......

harap mencantumkan juga :

- ID KOI's
- No Ikan

dan di email atau PM ke :

*Admin Forum*  ( http://www.koi-s.org/member.php?6760-Admin-Forum ) atau email ke :

[email protected]

untuk memudahkan rekap........tks

----------


## abiserpong

> Selamat om budi ....... dapat Koi Kesukaannya dengan nomor cantik pula.
> 
> Bagi rekan -rekan yang *sudah dikonfirmasi dan mendapatkan Koi pilihannya* ....... 
> Jika mempunyai Koi's ID *harap segera memposting no. ID* nya tersebut, untuk kemudahan menentukan rekapitulasi pembayaran nanti.
> 
> *Bila tidak ada konfirmasi/ posting paling lambat 1 Minggu dari saat booking ....... dianggap masuk kategori harga Non Anggota.*
> 
> Terima kasih atas partisipasi dan kerjasamanya.





> koi-s id 2010 0362 0479





> om saya sudah bayar DP dan PM ke Om Luki.. mohon koordinasinya om..
> thanks
> 
> ID : 2011 0361 0668





> 2. Laukkoi ( Alfreddy ), *no. 26.* -- KOIS ID 200900210270





> Glen : 2009 0021 0182 no 22





> *id: 2010 00210366
> 
> 
> *





> Koisfansbdg no 10; KOI's id 2010.0022.0471





> Andi Adi 
> 
> 2010 0021 0532
> 
> Indra Christanto


Terima kasih om - om sekalian atas kerjasamanya ....... segera saya up date di postingan #176. Salam.




> hanya menambahkan.......
> 
> bagi teman teman yang akan melakukan pembayaran.......
> 
> harap mencantumkan juga :
> 
> - ID KOI's
> - No Ikan
> 
> ...

----------


## Kaibutsu

Koi's ID : 2011 0281 0629

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> yaaah telat Om... 
> Apa kabar nya Pak Dokter 
> 
> 
> 
> duuuh maap kan saya Om Harmada dan Om Rico


wkwkwkwk no worries om.. kan ini event siapa cepat dia dapat.. kalah ngklik seper sekian detik :P

----------


## rakhmatfakh

Ikutan om No. 28

----------


## luki

> Om Abi, ajarin donk supaya bisa masukin KOI's ID seperti di bawah ini


sabar Om Dony......sedang di generate sama Om Beryl.......
mudah mudahan dalam waktu dekat ini sudah tersistem semua nya......
supaya ada auto reminder nya......tidak manual lagi.......doa in ya Om biar cepet selesai......

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

** 30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*
1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.*
7. Thanafi27, *no. 6.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.*
9.

** 20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*
1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14*.
5. Angga, *no. 13.*
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.*
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.*
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* 
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.*
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.*
16.


*Available :*

----------


## Rico Andydarma

om.. klo mau tanya update ikannya dari siapa yah kira"..?
soalnya ga mungkin saya datang ke jakarta hanya untuk lihat ikannya  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> om.. klo mau tanya update ikannya dari siapa yah kira"..?
> soalnya ga mungkin saya datang ke jakarta hanya untuk lihat ikannya


Bisa kontak om Taufik di hp. 0813 1598 1671.

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...amp-PURWAKARTA

Salam.

----------


## wen

wen id 2010 0021 0419

----------


## luki

> Jangan lupa sisakan yang baik - baik ya untuk yang nongkrong dibelakang, hahahaha,,,,


Pada lupa nih kayak nya Om Ajik......... :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## budjayz

> *GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
> *Yang sudah terpilih :*
> 
> ** 30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*
> 1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
> 2. Hartono, *no. 1.*
> 3. Nox, *no. 7.*
> 4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
> 5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.*
> ...


om abi no id ku blom di cantumkan
koi-s id 2010 0021 0515 an budi wicaksono hadi
thank u  ::

----------


## ebot

Om Abi

ebot 2011 0021 0670 ikan no 19 dan 23

----------


## dchristiaan

> sabar Om Dony......sedang di generate sama Om Beryl.......
> mudah mudahan dalam waktu dekat ini sudah tersistem semua nya......
> supaya ada auto reminder nya......tidak manual lagi.......doa in ya Om biar cepet selesai......


Mantabbb Om Lukii ....

----------


## abiserpong

> om abi no id ku blom di cantumkan
> koi-s id 2010 0021 0515 an budi wicaksono hadi
> thank u





> Om Abi
> 
> ebot 2011 0021 0670 ikan no 19 dan 23


Yup om ..... sudah di edit di postingan #197. THX.

----------


## Rizal61

> Pada lupa nih kayak nya Om Ajik.........


bukannya lupa kali Om... sudah pada hebat mata nya menilai koi... atau ikannya kurang banyak hehehe...

----------


## dittobirawa

Yihaaaa....
makasih mas Rizal atas joki nya di no. 29... :: 

Besok ya transfer 50% nya...  ::

----------


## rakhmatfakh

KOI-s id 2011 0022 0671

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pada lupa nih kayak nya Om Ajik.........


Halah, gak ada sisa ya.. Selamat buat kidkoi dan partisipan, udah lama sekali gak ada GO semeriah ini

----------


## laukkoi

> 


Senangnya berhasil mendapatkan koi yang diincar ....  :: 
Semoga tumbuh dengan subur di event ini ....

----------


## Robby Iwan

> *GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
> 
> 
> *Available :*


Jatah Moderator tuh..buat besok..  ::

----------


## edwin

> Jatah Moderator tuh..buat besok..


moderator milihnya jam 11, super moderator jam 12...
hehehehehe....

----------


## mrbunta

nambah ahhhhhhhhhh
hartono no 17

----------


## luki

> atau ikannya kurang banyak hehehe...


mudah mudahan nyampe ya ke yang punya hajat.......
biar ada lagi part 2 nya.......he he he he he
moderator boleh ikut milih barengan ya.......

----------


## mrbunta

> mudah mudahan nyampe ya ke yang punya hajat.......
> biar ada lagi part 2 nya.......he he he he he
> moderator boleh ikut milih barengan ya.......


 gak bolehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
moderator hari ke 2

----------


## edwin

> nambah ahhhhhhhhhh
> hartono no 17


Wahhh... Ludes nih diborong gajah...

----------


## luki

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

* 30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.*
7. Thanafi27, *no. 6.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.*
9.

* 20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14*.
5. Angga, *no. 13.*
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.*
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.*
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* 
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.*
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.*
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.*
17.

*Available :*

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkkk. dapet kohaku

----------


## luki

> gak bolehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> moderator hari ke 2


super moderator hari ke 1 ya....... :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## abiserpong

> nambah ahhhhhhhhhh
> hartono no 17


Yaahhh ........ pupus lagi satu harapan diambil om gajah.  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> super moderator hari ke 1 ya.......


 hari pertama tapi jam terakhir. wkwkwkwkwkwkwkkwk

----------


## mrbunta

> Yaahhh ........ pupus lagi satu harapan diambil om gajah.


 hehehehe. maap om abi
masih ada sisa yg laen. monggo di pilih di pilih

----------


## harmada

:: pokoknya ikut aja  :: 
no 15

'nte Tati no ID ku piro ya, kartunya ga tau dimana, disimpan terlalu rapi ::

----------


## grinkz01

Koi id 2011 0031 0646

----------


## grinkz01

> gak bolehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> moderator hari ke 2


setuju....mod hari ke-2 kalo ikan peserta GO hanya 0-30...kalau 30-60 mod di hari ke-3......hua..haa....ha.......masih kesel nih gara2 kalah ma om gajah, incaranku ilang  :Tsk:  :Tongue1: moga gantinya tdk terlalu mengecewakan.........

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.*
7. Thanafi27, *no. 6.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.*
9.

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14*.
5. Angga, *no. 13.*
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.*
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.*
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* 
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.*
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.*
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.*
17. Harmada, *no. 15.*
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.*
19.


*Available :*

----------


## baruna02

No 27 by Bina
Koi-S ID 2010 0021 0490

----------


## abiserpong

> No 27 by Bina
> Koi-S ID 2010 0021 0490


Sudah diedit di postingan #226 om Bina ....... Salam.

----------


## baruna02

> Sudah diedit di postingan #226 om Bina ....... Salam.


Terima kasih komandan

----------


## showa_08

ikutan om no. 5

----------


## Sam KOI

sam no 20 om.....thanks

----------


## grinkz01

barusan bayar DP 50% (Rp 250rb) ya om....grinkz01 atas koi nomor 12 thanks

----------


## budjayz

Wah ludes euy
Om momod ga kebagian deh  ::

----------


## danielko

daniel no 18>>>msh dpt nggak ya

----------


## edwin

> ikutan om no. 5


om rudi showa kah? hihihihihihi.... joke ya om rudi & om showa_08....




> daniel no 18>>>msh dpt nggak ya


tinggal no 4 dan 25 om....  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## nox

> *GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
> 
> 3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*


tengkiu udah di cariin ID KOIS nya om..

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah lunas pembyaran 2 ekor untuk Republik Gading Koi

----------


## Robby Iwan

Tega bener ya..momod kaga disisain..  :: 

Momod kudu berkunjung lagi ke kidkoi, minta om Indrajit keluarin simpenannya...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kejam... Sungguh kejam...!!

----------


## abiserpong

> ikutan om no. 5


Siap om ...... 



> sam no 20 om.....thanks


Kohaku bagus om sam .......  ::  



> daniel no 18>>>msh dpt nggak ya


Maaf om, Sudah keduluan diambil ...... om budjayz.

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.*
7. Thanafi27, *no. 6.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.*
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.*
10.

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14*.
5. Angga, *no. 13.*
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.*
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.*
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* 
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.*
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.*
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.*
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.*
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.
*20.

*Available :*

----------


## bunny

wow top banget dah belum 24 jam udah 99% sold out,
 sukses buat kidkoi farm, om luki dan om abi

----------


## showa

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

waduh bener bener nga di sisakan nih kita untuk milih......................, tapi nga pa pa deh nga kebagian yang penting Om Gajah mau ngasih oleh oleh ikan..
hihihihihihi ( tak tunggu loh jah..., )

sebelum kita minta lagi jgn jgn ada yang sudah minggat ke farm mereka langsung nih Om Robby,...........................maklum yg nga kebagian pasti penasaran.
weleh weleh.........racun ikan koi gawat nih.

----------


## agus hg

lunas pembayaran ikan no 11 dan 24

----------


## luki

Jangan lupa......untuk moderator........

pemilihan 2 jam lagi........ :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## Admin Forum

> pokoknya ikut aja 
> no 15
> 
> 'nte Tati no ID ku piro ya, kartunya ga tau dimana, disimpan terlalu rapi


 
Pak Harmada Nomor ID member Bapak 2010 0021 0363

----------


## mrbunta

> waduh bener bener nga di sisakan nih kita untuk milih......................, tapi nga pa pa deh nga kebagian yang penting Om Gajah mau ngasih oleh oleh ikan..
> hihihihihihi ( tak tunggu loh jah..., )
> 
> sebelum kita minta lagi jgn jgn ada yang sudah minggat ke farm mereka langsung nih Om Robby,...........................maklum yg nga kebagian pasti penasaran.
> weleh weleh.........racun ikan koi gawat nih.


 mau berapa ribu ?
aku kirim ikan teri asin . wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk
1000 ekor cukup kan?
ke sana mau minta tambahan ikan utk GO ya?
tapi moderator pilihnya hari ke 2 lagi. kikikikikik

----------


## mrbunta

> Tega bener ya..momod kaga disisain.. 
> 
> Momod kudu berkunjung lagi ke kidkoi, minta om Indrajit keluarin simpenannya...


 masih ada sisa kok om robby. sabar yaaa

----------


## mrbunta

> Kejam... Sungguh kejam...!!


 bukan kejam ini om.
tapi member udah pada pinter. dan harga terjangkau

----------


## edwin

> Jangan lupa......untuk moderator........
> 
> pemilihan 2 jam lagi........


 Demi menghormati super moderator... Silakan pilih duluan... Monggo... 
Hihihi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Demi menghormati super moderator... Silakan pilih duluan... Monggo... 
> Hihihi


 Silakan om Edwin... masih ada dua.... setelah om Luki pilih... lanjut giliran om Edwin....

----------


## dittobirawa

om...
barusan Transf, utk ikan no.29 Rp. 325.000,-

makasih...


ditto Birawa

----------


## Kaibutsu

kaibutsu sudah trans 750 rb kemaren. thx

----------


## edwin

> Silakan om Edwin... masih ada dua.... setelah om Luki pilih... lanjut giliran om Edwin....


masih dalam pertimbangan nih om.... konon menurut data empiris, probabilitas ikanGO yang GC biasanya yang milih belakangan...hmmm.... :Crazy:

----------


## luki

> konon menurut data empiris, probabilitas ikanGO yang GC biasanya yang milih* belakangan*...hmmm....


antara belakangan dan sisa beda jauh Win........ha ha ha ha ha 
 :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty: 




> ikutan om no. 5





> sam no 20 om.....thanks


 kalo yang ini bisa jadi nih Win....kuda hitam........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> masih dalam pertimbangan nih om.... konon menurut data empiris, probabilitas ikanGO yang GC biasanya yang milih belakangan...hmmm....


 Take ur time om... Forum ini sudah berbaik hati menyisakan dua ekor sehingga om Edwin tidak perlu susah payah memilah - milah... Terimakasih forum  ::

----------


## luki

> 22 Gading Koi


Luki  no 22 + 30 %.......... :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## edwin

> Take ur time om... Forum ini sudah berbaik hati menyisakan dua ekor sehingga om Edwin tidak perlu susah payah memilah - milah... Terimakasih forum


secara matematika, peluang untuk dapat GC semakin tinggi om ajik..... yaitu 33,33%. Antara no. 4, no. 25, atau nomor lainnya yang sudah diambil....
Waduhh.... makin mabok nih..... 



> Luki  no 22 + 30 %..........


no 22 udah ada yang ambil om... coba nomor lain....

----------


## showa_08

dah transfer via internet banking bca hari ini
sebesar 900rb utk koi no. 5
tlg di cek om
tks

----------


## dattairadian

> Luki  no 22 + 30 %..........


Kasih om glen!!  ::

----------


## Rizal61

para momod pada kecewa ngga kebagian  :Doh: 

seperti nya memang ikan ini berkualitas semua ya?

nubi jadi ngga enak hati  :Target:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> secara matematika, peluang untuk dapat GC semakin tinggi om ajik..... yaitu 33,33%. Antara no. 4, no. 25, atau nomor lainnya yang sudah diambil....
> Waduhh.... makin mabok nih.....


 Kalau begitu silakan diambil dua - duanya om, No. 4 dan 25, biar peluang menang makin besar :: 

BTW, om Glen tahan dulu sampai +50% kayaknya om Luki udah nekat tuh....

----------


## Glenardo

> Luki no 22 + 30 %..........





> secara matematika, peluang untuk dapat GC semakin tinggi om ajik..... yaitu 33,33%. Antara no. 4, no. 25, atau nomor lainnya yang sudah diambil....
> Waduhh.... makin mabok nih..... 
> 
> 
> no 22 udah ada yang ambil om... coba nomor lain....





> Kasih om glen!!





> Kalau begitu silakan diambil dua - duanya om, No. 4 dan 25, biar peluang menang makin besar
> 
> BTW, om Glen tahan dulu sampai +50% kayaknya om Luki udah nekat tuh....


 
Kayaknya kita hold dulu yah... Nunggu + 50% aja  :Behindsofa:

----------


## wen

a.n wen no.9 sdh di transf, tq.

----------


## Rizal61

sudah transfer untuk ikan nomor *2* (LUNAS)

----------


## Robby Iwan

Who knows...bisa montok kaya ibunya..msh ada harapan GC, aku ambil no.4

----------


## goensoe

tlg info om yang masih bisa nomer berapa?? Thank u

----------


## luki

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.*
7. Thanafi27, *no. 6.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.*
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.*
10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4.*

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14*.
5. Angga, *no. 13.*
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.*
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.*
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* 
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.*
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.*
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.*
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.*
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.
*20.

*Available :*

----------


## Rizal61

> Who knows...bisa montok kaya ibunya..msh ada harapan GC, aku ambil no.4


aduuh takut... bertanding sama tetangga dan super moderator pula  ::

----------


## luki

> tlg info om yang masih bisa nomer berapa?? Thank u


ada di postingan #268 Om.....

----------


## baruna02

Sudah transfer Rp 500,027
Untuk ikan no. 27

Thanks

----------


## abiserpong

> *GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
> *Yang sudah terpilih :*
> 
> *30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*
> 
> 1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
> 2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.*
> 3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*
> 4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
> ...


Ayo tinggal 1 ekor nih ...... pamali disisain kata sesepuh.  :Becky: 
Kasihan juga belum punya tuan ...... padahal Kohaku ini berkualitas baik, Patern not bad lah ...... memang sedikit akan ada pergerakan, kemungkinan besar female ..........  ::

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.*
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 1 Des. 2011 ).*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.** > LUNAS.*
7. Thanafi27, ( ID : 2011 0022 0669 ), *no. 6.* *> LUNAS.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.*
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.*
10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4.*

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.* *> LUNAS.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.* *> LUNAS.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14.** > LUNAS.*
5. Angga, *no. 13.* *> TAHAP 1, Rp. 400rb.* 
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.* *> LUNAS.*
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.*
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*. *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.* *> LUNAS.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* *LUNAS.*
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.** > TAHAP 1, 50%.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.*
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.* *> LUNAS.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.*
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.*
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.*
20.

*Available :*

----------


## Rizal61

> sudah transfer untuk ikan nomor *2* (LUNAS)


Om Abi... Aku sudah lunas yo  :: 

Tanggal*:*02/12/2011
Jam*:*14:23:08
Jenis Transaksi*:*TRANSFER.  KE REKENING BCA
Rekening Tujuan*:*4411012837
Nominal*:*Rp.750.000,00
Berita*:*RIZAL61 NO.2
******** 2010 0021 0366
Jenis Transfer*:*SEKARANG
No. Referensi*:*84177709-D6DB-3CC9-C34B-9B97F3473D58
Status*:*BERHASIL

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Abi... Aku sudah lunas yo 
> 
> Tanggal*:*02/12/2011
> Jam*:*14:23:08
> Jenis Transaksi*:*TRANSFER. KE REKENING BCA
> Rekening Tujuan*:*4411012837
> Nominal*:*Rp.750.000,00
> Berita*:*RIZAL61 NO.2
> ******** 2010 0021 0366
> ...


Yup om Rizal ....... akan saya up date setelah mendapat konfirmasi dari admin.
Sama halnya dengan rekan - rekan lain yang sudah melakukan pembayaran dan belum di up  date juga ........ sabar ya, Terima kasih.

----------


## showa_08

tolong punya saya jg di cek om karna sy sdh bayar lunas tp rekap blm ditulis lunas. tks

----------


## showa_08

> tolong punya saya jg di cek om karna sy sdh bayar lunas tp rekap blm ditulis lunas. tks


Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :
Tanggal : 02/12/2011 Jam : 14:07:20 Jenis Transaksi : TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA Rekening Tujuan : 4411012837 Nominal : Rp.900.000,00 Berita : KOI NO. 5 - Jenis Transfer : SEKARANG No. Referensi : D4AF005E-F2BB-93C1-CBBC-BF9242E91DDA Status : BERHASIL

----------


## Rico Andydarma

om saya sudah melunasi sebesar Rp. 500.000,-
Untuk :
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), no. 16
5. Angga, no. 13. > TAHAP 1, Rp. 400rb. 

Transfer dari no rek BCA 6130144088 a/n Rico Andydarma
Tgl. 3 December 2011 jam 11.45.15
No ref. 003114515746

Lunas ya om..
thanks

----------


## mrbunta

> Ayo tinggal 1 ekor nih ...... pamali disisain kata sesepuh. 
> Kasihan juga belum punya tuan ...... padahal Kohaku ini berkualitas baik, Patern not bad lah ...... memang sedikit akan ada pergerakan, kemungkinan besar female ..........


 om abie blom bid. ya diambil aje. kasian kedinginan sendirian

----------


## Sam KOI

*REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
* TANGGAL : 03/12/2011 JAM : 22:00:52 NOMOR REFERENSI : 500147E1-4FB3-6127-9BDB-A9DFA9186E68 TUJUAN TRANSFER : 4411012837 NAMA : YUDI HANIPURWOKO JUMLAH : Rp. 325.000,00BERITA : koi no 20 : atn samkoi JENIS TRANSFER : TRANSFER SEKARANG

----------


## nox

Om,
saya sudah transfer 1,250,099.00
Nama Pengirim
NICO LUKMAN

thanks

----------


## rakhmatfakh

om, sudah transfer 500rb untuk koi no. 28. tks.

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 2 Des. 2011 ).
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 1 Des. 2011 ).*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.* > LUNAS.
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.* > LUNAS.
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.*
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.** > LUNAS.*
7. Thanafi27, ( ID : 2011 0022 0669 ), *no. 6.* *> LUNAS.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.* > LUNAS.
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.* > LUNAS.
10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4.*

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.* *> LUNAS.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.* *> LUNAS.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14.** > LUNAS.*
5. Angga, *no. 13.* *> TAHAP 1, Rp. 400rb.* > LUNAS.
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.* *> LUNAS.* > LUNAS.
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.* > LUNAS.
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*. *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* > LUNAS.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.* *> LUNAS.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* *LUNAS.*
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.** > TAHAP 1, 50%.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.*
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.* *> LUNAS.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.* > LUNAS.
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.* > LUNAS.
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.* > TAHAP 1, 50%.
20.

*Available :*

----------


## agus hg

om, ikan netes bulan brapa? thanks

----------


## abiserpong

> om, ikan netes bulan brapa? thanks


Pemijahan Bulan Maret, Mei 2011 ........ om agus. Salam.

----------


## agus hg

thanks infonya om.

----------


## laukkoi

Om-om Panitia GO ..
Usul nih ...
Bagaimana jika panita/breeder mengeluarkan sertifikat/piagam untuk ke 30 koi perserta event ini.
Sertifikat/piagam yang bisa berjenis:
Sertifikat dari breeder ... seperti akta kelahiran, seperti yang sudah biasa dibuat oleh breeder-breeder dari Jepang ...
atau ..
Sertifikat Event .... yang mencantumkan foto dan ukuran koi pada awal dan akhir event GO ini.
atau campuran dari keduanya.

Kalo kita baca di halama pertama thread ini, 30 ekor koi yang ikut dalam event ini kan koi-koi terbaik hasil pijahan dari Kidkoi Farm yang sudah melewati seleksi ketat yang dilakukan oleh team KOI-S yang tentunya memiliki kompetensi dalam menilai kualitas koi. Bayangkan dari 3 kolam hanya 30 ekor yang dipilih ... Jadi layaklah kalo dibuatkan selembar sertifikat/piagam untuk setiap ekornya. Sekalian juga membiasakan breeder lokal untuk membuat sertifikat untuk koi-koi terbaiknya. Di thread-2 terdahulu sudah banyak yang mengusulkan agar breeder lokal membuat sertifikat juga seperti breeder2 Jepang ... nah inilah satu saat yang tepat untuk memulainya.

Bagaimana Om Luki / Om abiserpong ??
Bagaimana Om-om anggota forum ??

----------


## mrbunta

> Om-om Panitia GO ..
> Usul nih ...
> Bagaimana jika panita/breeder mengeluarkan sertifikat/piagam untuk ke 30 koi perserta event ini.
> Sertifikat/piagam yang bisa berjenis:
> Sertifikat dari breeder ... seperti akta kelahiran, seperti yang sudah biasa dibuat oleh breeder-breeder dari Jepang ...
> atau ..
> Sertifikat Event .... yang mencantumkan foto dan ukuran koi pada awal dan akhir event GO ini.
> atau campuran dari keduanya.
> 
> ...


 setuju ommmmmmm
sertifikat GO aja. jadi start foto. akhir foto

----------


## TSA

Sudah transfer 750.003 untuk koi no 3

Tsa

----------


## Rizal61

> setuju ommmmmmm
> sertifikat GO aja. jadi start foto. akhir foto


Sepertinya No. 1 bakalan GC nih  :Thumb:

----------


## mrbunta

> Sepertinya No. 1 bakalan GC nih


 thx u om rizal di doakan jadi GC

----------


## luki

daripada tebak tebakan....giman kalo kita bikin games aja........

 Hadiah  : Merchandise KOI's
 Peserta : Siapa saja boleh ikut
 Pembukaan Games : Desember 2011
 Penutupan Games  : Januari 2012

Peraturan :

*setiap peserta wajib menebak 3 ekor ikan untuk juara 1 , 2 dan 3
Juara 1 mempunyai Bobot : 45 %
Juara 2 mempunyai Bobot : 30 %
Juara 3 mempunyai Bobot : 25 %*

siapa yang tebakan nya paling mendekati 100 % itulah pemenang nya.......
itung itung belajar memprediksi Tosai........bagaimana.......setujukah.......

*monggo di revisi peraturan nya....biar tdk ada dispute ........*

----------


## agung_pribadi

kalo moderator nebaknya hari kedua ya ki? hehehe

----------


## budjayz

Per kategori om luk?
1-10 dan 11-30?

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 2 Des. 2011 ).
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 1 Des. 2011 ).*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.* > LUNAS.
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.* > LUNAS.
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 7 Des. 2011 ).
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.** > LUNAS.*
7. Thanafi27, ( ID : 2011 0022 0669 ), *no. 6.* *> LUNAS.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.* > LUNAS.
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.* > LUNAS.
10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4.*

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.* *> LUNAS.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.* *> LUNAS.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14.** > LUNAS.*
5. Angga, *no. 13.* *> TAHAP 1, Rp. 400rb.* > LUNAS.
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.* *> LUNAS.* > LUNAS.
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.* > LUNAS.
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*. *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* > LUNAS.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.* *> LUNAS.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* *LUNAS.*
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.** > TAHAP 1, 50%.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.* > LUNAS.
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.* *> LUNAS.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.* > LUNAS.
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.* > LUNAS.
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.* > TAHAP 1, 50%.
20.

*Available :*

----------


## mrbunta

setuju om lukiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
biar kita kita tambah pinter

----------


## luki

> setuju om lukiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> biar kita kita tambah pinter


bantu matengin peraturan nya dong  Om......
biar ngga ada kendala kendala nanti nya.....
kalo kita bikin first come first serve gimana......buat antisipasi kalau ada 2 atau lebih yang mempunyai nilai sama.....jadi yang posting lebih dulu yang menang........

hadiah nya supaya menarik ....tambahin apa ya.......???

----------


## mrbunta

> bantu matengin peraturan nya dong  Om......
> biar ngga ada kendala kendala nanti nya.....
> kalo kita bikin first come first serve gimana......buat antisipasi kalau ada 2 atau lebih yang mempunyai nilai sama.....jadi yang posting lebih dulu yang menang........
> 
> hadiah nya supaya menarik ....tambahin apa ya.......???


iya om. first come first serve. itu setuju
milih nya cuman boleh 1 aja om. biar pada kebagian semua

----------


## Rizal61

> hadiah nya supaya menarik ....tambahin apa ya.......???


Tosai hasil breeding siaaaapaaaaaa gitu...   :First:   :Thumb: 

prediksi seperti apa nih Om? aku aja sudah punya prediksi ikan sendiri wakaka... sudah dibahas duluan di bbgroup  :Fencing:  :Smash:

----------


## kidkoifarm

terimakasih om2 yang telah memilih koi hasil breeder kami, dan yang telah mempercayakan KIDKOIFARM mengadakan  GO yang ke 1(pertama),semoga koi2 nya tumbuh pesat dan berkualitas, sesuai dengan ke inginan om2 yang telah memilih koi inceran nya semoga KIDKOIFARM dapat mengadakan GO2 yang ke 2,3 dan seterus nya

----------


## budjayz

> terimakasih om2 yang telah memilih koi hasil breeder kami, dan yang telah mempercayakan KIDKOIFARM mengadakan  GO yang ke 1(pertama),semoga koi2 nya tumbuh pesat dan berkualitas, sesuai dengan ke inginan om2 yang telah memilih koi inceran nya semoga KIDKOIFARM dapat mengadakan GO2 yang ke 2,3 dan seterus nya


amin,
smoga hasil breedingan nya semakin meningkat kualitas nya om

----------


## luki

> semoga KIDKOIFARM dapat mengadakan GO2 yang ke 2,3 dan seterus nya


si Boss bilang katanya  ada jumbo tosai shiro yg minta tolong di cullling in  bulan januari........he he he he he

----------


## mrbunta

> si Boss bilang katanya  ada jumbo tosai shiro yg minta tolong di cullling in  bulan januari........he he he he he


 wuikc. abis ini shiro ya. size 35cm ya . sipppppp

----------


## kidkoifarm

> si Boss bilang katanya  ada jumbo tosai shiro yg minta tolong di cullling in  bulan januari........he he he he he


  iya om sekarang siro nya masi berada di purwa karta, karna kami merasa  siro2 nya kalo di purwakarta bisa menaikan  kualitas siroji dan sumi nya di sana bisa lebih baik menurut yang suda kami alami,semoga siro nya nanti bisa meramaikan GO yang ke 2 nanti seperti GO yang ke 1 ini.

----------


## kidkoifarm

:Yo: 


> amin,
> smoga hasil breedingan nya semakin meningkat kualitas nya om


terimakasih om atas dukungan dan doa nya semoga hasil breeder KIDKOI bisa di terima para peng hobis di indonesia!!!!!!

----------


## abiserpong

> Om-om Panitia GO ..
> Usul nih ...
> Bagaimana jika panita/breeder mengeluarkan sertifikat/piagam untuk ke 30 koi perserta event ini.
> Sertifikat/piagam yang bisa berjenis:
> Sertifikat dari breeder ... seperti akta kelahiran, seperti yang sudah biasa dibuat oleh breeder-breeder dari Jepang ...
> atau ..
> Sertifikat Event .... yang mencantumkan foto dan ukuran koi pada awal dan akhir event GO ini.
> atau campuran dari keduanya.
> 
> ...





> setuju ommmmmmm
> sertifikat GO aja. jadi start foto. akhir foto


Terima kasih om - om atas usulannya......... akan kami coba diskusikan *Kesiapan KidKoi Farm* untuk mulai sertifikasi produknya ini.  :Thumb: 
Salam.

----------


## Sam KOI

> Terima kasih om - om atas usulannya......... akan kami coba diskusikan *Kesiapan KidKoi Farm* untuk mulai sertifikasi produknya ini. 
> Salam.


ikut mendukung om abi.....

----------


## veros

busetttttt  .....laris manis nich dagangan ? selamat komandan .......telat lihatnya ...masih newbie sih. next kapan lagi nich ? :Cry: 















kois id : 2006 0021 0007

----------


## edwin

> busetttttt  .....laris manis nich dagangan ? selamat komandan .......telat lihatnya ...masih newbie sih. next kapan lagi nich ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gak telt kok om.... masih kebagian tinggal 1 ekor khusus pilihan dari member2 disini buat om.... gimana?  :Love:

----------


## showa

hahahahahahaha, waduh tawaran dari Om Edwin sepertinya bener tuh.........................gimana ndan..........cucok kan.............?

hahahahahahaha

----------


## veros

wah wah wah , nyamber aja lu rudi sama mas edwin ......wah keren tuh sayang banget kalau tdk diambil  :Crutch: 
kasih yang laen deh, kolam gua blm ada .....lagi gua taruh ular dulu. :Pound: 









kois id    : 2006 0021 0007

----------


## kidkoifarm

buat om2 yang telah mengambil ikan GO dari farm kami, KIDKOIFARM bisa menghubungi kami untuk menanyakan info yang akan di tanyakan, TAUFIK dengan contact person:081315981671/085720041781.kami siap manjawab perkembangan ikan yang sedang berjalan dalam iven GO yang ke 1 ini, terimakasih.

----------


## Rizal61

> buat om2 yang telah mengambil ikan GO dari farm kami, KIDKOIFARM bisa menghubungi kami untuk menanyakan info yang akan di tanyakan, TAUFIK dengan contact person:081315981671/085720041781.kami siap manjawab perkembangan ikan yang sedang berjalan dalam iven GO yang ke 1 ini, terimakasih.


ada pin bb ngga Om?  ::

----------


## kidkoifarm

> ada pin bb ngga Om?


maaf om rizal buat sementara ini belom ada pin bb nya.

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 2 Des. 2011 ).
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 1 Des. 2011 ).*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.* > LUNAS.
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.* > LUNAS.
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 7 Des. 2011 ).
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.** > LUNAS.*
7. Thanafi27, ( ID : 2011 0022 0669 ), *no. 6.* *> LUNAS.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.* > LUNAS.
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.* > LUNAS.
10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4.*

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.* *> LUNAS.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.* *> LUNAS.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14.** > LUNAS.*
5. Angga, *no. 13.* *> TAHAP 1, Rp. 400rb.* > LUNAS.
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.* *> LUNAS.* > LUNAS.
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.* > LUNAS.
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*. *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* > LUNAS.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.* *> LUNAS.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 21 Des. 2011 ).*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* *LUNAS.*
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.**> LUNAS.* 
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.** > TAHAP 1, 50%.*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.* > LUNAS.
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.* *> LUNAS.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.* > LUNAS.
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.* > LUNAS.
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.* > TAHAP 1, 50%.
20.

*Available :*

----------


## grinkz01

Dah lunas om, atas nama grinkz01 --- Rp 250rb

----------


## grinkz01

> Dah lunas om, atas nama grinkz01 --- Rp 250rb


Nomor referensi klikBCA 3A21AA1E-F805-829C-7C52-B8B1D3244CD0

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 2 Des. 2011 ).
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 1 Des. 2011 ).*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.* > LUNAS.
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.* > LUNAS.
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 7 Des. 2011 ).
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.** > LUNAS.*
7. Thanafi27, ( ID : 2011 0022 0669 ), *no. 6.* *> LUNAS.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.* > LUNAS.
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.* > LUNAS.
10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4.*

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.* *> LUNAS.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.* *> LUNAS.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14.** > LUNAS.*
5. Angga, *no. 13.* *> TAHAP 1, Rp. 400rb.* > LUNAS.
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.* *> LUNAS.* > LUNAS.
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.* > LUNAS.
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*. *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* > LUNAS.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.* *> LUNAS.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 21 Des. 2011 ).*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* *LUNAS.*
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS.* 
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.** > TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 26 Des. 2011 ).*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.* > LUNAS.
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.* *> LUNAS.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.* > LUNAS.
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.* > LUNAS.
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.* > TAHAP 1, 50%.
20.

*Available :*

----------


## dittobirawa

Barusan Tranfser payment ke 2.. Lunas..... utk ikan no, 29


Tanggal : 27/12/2011 Jam : 21:47:11		
  TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA
TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES

TANGGAL
:
27/12/2011
JAM
:
21:47:05
NOMOR REFERENSI
:
E0536BCC-0349-620D-BCED-623AAAE4CDC4
TUJUAN TRANSFER
:
4411012837
NAMA
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
JUMLAH
:
Rp.	325.000,00
BERITA
:
payment 2
:
lunas
JENIS TRANSFER
:
TRANSFER SEKARANG
NOMOR URUT
:
003609
CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA

Terima kasih

ditto

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,*
*Yang sudah terpilih :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 2 Des. 2011 ).
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 1 Des. 2011 ).*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.* > LUNAS.
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.* > LUNAS.
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 7 Des. 2011 ).
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.** > LUNAS.*
7. Thanafi27, ( ID : 2011 0022 0669 ), *no. 6.* *> LUNAS.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.* > LUNAS.
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.* > LUNAS.
10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4.*

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.* *> LUNAS.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.*
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.* *> LUNAS.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14.** > LUNAS.*
5. Angga, *no. 13.* *> TAHAP 1, Rp. 400rb.* > LUNAS.
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.* *> LUNAS.* > LUNAS.
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.* > LUNAS.
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*. *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* > LUNAS.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.* *> LUNAS.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.**> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 28 Des. 2011 ).*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 21 Des. 2011 ).*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* *LUNAS.*
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS.* 
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.** > TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 26 Des. 2011 ).*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.* > LUNAS.
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.* *> LUNAS.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.* > LUNAS.
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.* > LUNAS.
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.* > TAHAP 1, 50%.
20.

*Available :*

----------


## agungmahendra

huwaaaaaaaaaa..saya terlambat  :Cry: 
ikut forum ini baru kemaren,pengen ngurus kartu keanggotaan ga tau gmana  :Doh: 
om,kabarin ya kalo ada lagi..pengen punya nih koi berkualitas,yang newbie masi cupu  :Pray:

----------


## abiserpong

> huwaaaaaaaaaa..saya terlambat 
> ikut forum ini baru kemaren,pengen ngurus kartu keanggotaan ga tau gmana 
> om,kabarin ya kalo ada lagi..pengen punya nih koi berkualitas,yang newbie masi cupu


Hi om agung, jangan kuatir ........... mudah - mudahan di tahun depan akan ada kegiatan/ acara - acara seperti ini lagi.
Rajin - rajin pantau forum aja d .......  :Becky: 
Salam.

----------


## luki

Dapat kabar dari Pak Indrajit yang minggu lalu besuk ikan ikan GO ini......
badan jauh mulai berisi grow nya cukup baik.......

ayo kita silaturahmi sekalian besuk di setengah kegiatan GO ini ( akhir Januari )........bagaimana......setujukah.......???

----------


## William Pantoni

Setujuuuuuu........

----------


## Kid Koi

Kami siap menunggu kedatangan temen2 dgn menu ikan bakar.....

----------


## edwin

Asyik nih 
Makan ikan lagi... Hehehe

----------


## TSA

Ikuuuuuut . . . . . .

----------


## grinkz01

> Dapat kabar dari Pak Indrajit yang minggu lalu besuk ikan ikan GO ini......
> badan jauh mulai berisi grow nya cukup baik.......
> 
> ayo kita silaturahmi sekalian besuk di setengah kegiatan GO ini ( akhir Januari )........bagaimana......setujukah.......???


jangan lupa nitip oleh2 foto/video sebisanya ya om luki......penasaran nih

----------


## luki

siyap Om Miming......

nanti kalau ke sana pasti di foto....

----------


## Rizal61

> Dapat kabar dari Pak Indrajit yang minggu lalu besuk ikan ikan GO ini......
> badan jauh mulai berisi grow nya cukup baik.......
> 
> ayo kita silaturahmi sekalian besuk di setengah kegiatan GO ini ( akhir Januari )........bagaimana......setujukah.......???


ngga ada foto2 dokumentasi nya Om? biasa nya rajin kasih foto2 PV hehehe

----------


## luki

> ngga ada foto2 dokumentasi nya Om? biasa nya rajin kasih foto2 PV hehehe


blm sempet ke sana  Om Rizal......itu dpt kabar nya dari Kidkoi......
kalo ke sana pasti di foto.....

----------


## demmy

> ngga ada foto2 dokumentasi nya Om? biasa nya rajin kasih foto2 PV hehehe


Kutunggu jandamu.......... :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Rizal61

> Kutunggu jandamu..........


duda mau? banyaaak nih  ::

----------


## laukkoi

Koi no 26 barusan LUNAS dibayar ....  :: 

TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
TANGGAL  :  14/01/2012  
JAM  :  01:34:51  
NOMOR REFERENSI  :  42AD7542-8B5D-345A-F593-A0E930868046  
TUJUAN TRANSFER  :  4411012837  
NAMA  :  YUDI HANIPURWOKO  
JUMLAH  :  Rp.  250.000,00 
BERITA  :  Pelunasan untuk Koi No. 26  
JENIS TRANSFER  :  TRANSFER SEKARANG  
NOMOR URUT  :  239991

----------


## Rizal61

Rasa penasaran akhirnya terobati di 1st quarter pertama, setelah bertanya langsung ke Kidkoi Farm via japri.




> .......... perkembangan tumbuh nya cukup baik, ................perkembangan grow nya ternyata sekarang sudah berukuran 30,5cm om.


  what an amazing developed just in a month growth




> .........., tapi kualitas bertahan dan bodiy meningkat. ..............ikan sekarang lagi di kurangin pakan grow nya, sekarang lagi difokus kan pakan color nya om,


  :Thumb:   :Thumb:  untuk Kidkoi, great breeder... ditunggu event GO selanjutnya

  Maaf yaaa Om, kalau lancang posting info seperti ini... hanya berbagi informasi

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Rasa penasaran akhirnya terobati di 1st quarter pertama, setelah bertanya langsung ke Kidkoi Farm via japri.
> 
> 
> 
>   what an amazing developed just in a month growth
> 
> 
> 
>   untuk Kidkoi, great breeder... ditunggu event GO selanjutnya
> ...


Selamat om, dapet ikan 1stClass dari potensial frstClass breeder..aku ngiri euy..

----------


## Rizal61

> Selamat om, dapet ikan 1stClass dari potensial frstClass breeder..aku ngiri euy..


makasih Om Robby  ::

----------


## luki

> ayo kita silaturahmi sekalian besuk di setengah kegiatan GO ini ( akhir Januari )........bagaimana......setujukah.......???


Gimana kalo tanggal 28 Januari 2012........pas 2 bulan kegiatan..........setuju kah....? ? ?
biar bisa atur schedule..........

----------


## budjayz

> Gimana kalo tanggal 28 Januari 2012........pas 2 bulan kegiatan..........setuju kah....? ? ?
> biar bisa atur schedule..........


jadi tanggal 28 om luk?
kumpul dulu ato langsung om?
mudah2an bisa  ::

----------


## luki

> jadi tanggal 28 om luk?
> kumpul dulu ato langsung om?
> mudah2an bisa


sementara ini sih belum ada perubahan Bud......
kalo ada perubahan nanti di update......

----------


## budjayz

> sementara ini sih belum ada perubahan Bud......
> kalo ada perubahan nanti di update......


Berarti masih tetep tgl 28 ya
Ok thank u om luki

----------


## kidkoifarm

> jadi tanggal 28 om luk?
> kumpul dulu ato langsung om?
> mudah2an bisa


mudah2 si bisa om sambil lihat2 ikan yang di pilih GO ny.

----------


## demmy

> Rasa penasaran akhirnya terobati di 1st quarter pertama, setelah bertanya langsung ke Kidkoi Farm via japri.
> 
> 
> 
>   what an amazing developed just in a month growth
> 
> 
> 
>   untuk Kidkoi, great breeder... ditunggu event GO selanjutnya
> ...


Dudanya udah sold out kan?? skrng balik lagi... kutunggu jandamu... :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:

----------


## showa_08

Lokasi kumpul dimana om? Sekalian mau nengok ikannya. Tks

----------


## Rizal61

Team koi-s jadi besuk hari ini ngga?  ::

----------


## luki

tadi siang sempat main ke tkp melihat ikan ikan GO ......

sekilas pandangan....dari grup besar....rata rata ikan sdh di 35 cm.....
dari grup kecil rata rata ikan sudah di 25 cm.......

sekilas pandangan mata saya ........untuk per 2 bulan awal ini.......
ikan ikan favorite saya  : 01 03 06 09 dan 18 23 29...... 
masih ada 2 bulan lagi...... kita tunggu kuda kuda hitam bermunculan.........

----------


## grinkz01

thanks updatenya om luki.......grow mantep2, ikan terlihat bulet berisi.......waduh punya saya tetap irit sumi..cuman di area hidung doang.....he...he

----------


## thanafi27

wah ikan no.6 Alhamdulillah masih ada, kepalanya merah banget ya, melebihi badannya yang cenderung orenji, jantan kayaknya ini mah  :Becky:

----------


## Rizal61

Wuiiik... Semox2 ikannya Om...  :Thumb: 

Grow nya bagus ya... Shiroji utk gosanke clink, tapi shiro kenapa kuning ya Om?

Thanks update nya ya Om

----------


## laukkoi

> tadi siang sempat main ke tkp melihat ikan ikan GO ......
> 
> sekilas pandangan....dari grup besar....rata rata ikan sdh di 35 cm.....
> dari grup kecil rata rata ikan sudah di 25 cm.......
> 
> sekilas pandangan mata saya ........untuk per 2 bulan awal ini.......
> ikan ikan favorite saya  : 01 03 06 09 dan 18 23 29...... 
> masih ada 2 bulan lagi...... kita tunggu kuda kuda hitam bermunculan.........


Thanks untuk update-nya Om luki ....  :Yo: ,
Kayaknya Tancho pilihanku tumbuh juga ... and semoga "hinomaru"nya tetap bulat alami ... ha ha ha ha

----------


## TSA

> wah ikan no.6 Alhamdulillah masih ada, kepalanya merah banget ya, melebihi badannya yang cenderung orenji, jantan kayaknya ini mah


Wow . . . . Nampak semok2 ya . . . . Apalagi shiro 03 . . . Udah semok sumi nya makin tebel pula . . . . . Hahaha . . 

Tsa

----------


## dittobirawa

wuuiihh.... mantabe..

kemaren sempet bezoek ke kidkoi... hehehehe....
ikan nya grow nya cepet n keren2...

dan punya saya termasuk fav nya om Luki juga yaitu no. 29... ::  lbh kecil sedikit dibanding lain nya sih. tp buaguss... ::

----------


## Kaibutsu

mantab mantab neh koinya. di tunggu next GO nya nih. 	 		 :Becky:

----------


## kidkoifarm

> wuuiihh.... mantabe..
> 
> kemaren sempet bezoek ke kidkoi... hehehehe....
> ikan nya grow nya cepet n keren2...
> 
> dan punya saya termasuk fav nya om Luki juga yaitu no. 29... lbh kecil sedikit dibanding lain nya sih. tp buaguss...


makasi om ditto atas kunjungan nya ke kidkoi kemarin semoga puas dengan ikan pilihan nya(no29),
semoga GO berikut nya turut ber partisipasi dan mendapat yang lebih baik dari farm kami.he he he! :Bump2:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> makasi om ditto atas kunjungan nya ke kidkoi kemarin semoga puas dengan ikan pilihan nya(no29),
> semoga GO berikut nya turut ber partisipasi dan mendapat yang lebih baik dari farm kami.he he he!


hehehe, om Taufik... Tapi moderator gak pilih belakangan lagi khan?

----------


## dittobirawa

> makasi om ditto atas kunjungan nya ke kidkoi kemarin semoga puas dengan ikan pilihan nya(no29),
> semoga GO berikut nya turut ber partisipasi dan mendapat yang lebih baik dari farm kami.he he he!



siaaapp.....
pasti ikuutt.... jadi yg shiro kan next GO..?

----------


## luki

tidak terasa sudah hampir 4 bulan kegiatan ini berjalan........

rencana nya penjurian akan di lakukan hari Sabtu, tanggal 31 Maret 2012........

silahkan bagi yang ingin datang......bisa atur waktu dari sekarang.......

----------


## Glenardo

> tidak terasa sudah hampir 4 bulan kegiatan ini berjalan........
> 
> rencana nya penjurian akan di lakukan hari Sabtu, tanggal 31 Maret 2012........
> 
> silahkan bagi yang ingin datang......bisa atur waktu dari sekarang.......



Siaapa yang menjuri om?

----------


## luki

> tidak terasa sudah hampir 4 bulan kegiatan ini berjalan........
> 
> rencana nya penjurian akan di lakukan hari Sabtu, tanggal 31 Maret 2012........
> 
> silahkan bagi yang ingin datang......bisa atur waktu dari sekarang.......





> Siaapa yang menjuri om?




penjurian GO berubah menjadi  hari *Sabtu* , tanggal *7 April 2012*.......jam 11.00 WIB




Penjurian akan di lakukan oleh :

- Jani Lauw perkawilan dari KIDKOI

- Agung Pribadi Perwakilan dari KOI'S

----------


## gerryochiba

mantap euy....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> penjurian GO berubah menjadi  hari *Sabtu* , tanggal *7 April 2012*.......jam 11.00 WIB
> 
> Penjurian akan di lakukan oleh :
> 
> - Jani Lauw perkawilan dari KIDKOI
> 
> - Agung Pribadi Perwakilan dari KOI'S


Istimewwwaaaaa

----------


## Rizal61

> penjurian GO berubah menjadi  hari *Sabtu* , tanggal *7 April 2012*.......jam 11.00 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penjurian akan di lakukan oleh :
> 
> - Jani Lauw perkawilan dari KIDKOI
> 
> - Agung Pribadi Perwakilan dari KOI'S



ndak terasaaaa... tau-tau sudah mau selesai aja... last apdet ga ada ya Om? hehehehe

----------


## luki

> ndak terasaaaa... tau-tau sudah mau selesai aja... last apdet ga ada ya Om? hehehehe



ada Om Rizal.......
nanti pasti di update

----------


## mochi9009

> Istimewwwaaaaa


Baruuu mau ngomonggggggg Istiimewwaaaaaa,wkwkwkwkkkk

----------


## abiserpong

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,

Pembayaran** :*

*30 BU @ Rp. 750.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp. 900.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 2 Des. 2011 ).
2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 1 Des. 2011 ).*
3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.* > LUNAS.
4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.* > LUNAS.
5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.* > LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 7 Des. 2011 ).
6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.** > LUNAS.*
7. Thanafi27, ( ID : 2011 0022 0669 ), *no. 6.* *> LUNAS.*
8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.* > LUNAS.
9. Showa_08, *no. 5.* > LUNAS.
10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4. > LUNAS.*

*20 BU @ Rp. 500.000,- bagi Anggota Koi's ( ID ) dan Rp.650.000,- Non Anggota.*

1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.* *> LUNAS.*
2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%. > LUNAS. (* 14 Jan. 2011 ).
3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.* *> LUNAS.*
4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14.** > LUNAS.*
5. Angga, *no. 13.* *> TAHAP 1, Rp. 400rb.* > LUNAS.
6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.* *> LUNAS.* > LUNAS.
7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.* > LUNAS.
8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*. *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* > LUNAS.
9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.* *> LUNAS.*
10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.**> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 28 Des. 2011 ).*
11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 21 Des. 2011 ).*
12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* *LUNAS.*
13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.* *> TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS.* 
14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.** > TAHAP 1, 50%.* *> LUNAS. ( Up date pembayaran yang masuk pertanggal 26 Des. 2011 ).*
15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.* > LUNAS.
16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.* *> LUNAS.*
17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.* > LUNAS.
18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.* > LUNAS.
19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.* > TAHAP 1, 50%.


Sehubungan dengan *Penjurian GO*, hari *Sabtu* , tanggal *7 April 2012*.......jam 11.00 WIB

Demi kelancaran acara dan pengambilan ikan,
Mohon kerjasama rekan yang belum menyelesaikan Administrasi pembayaran untuk segera menyelesaikannya sebelum penjurian dilakukan.
Terima Kasih Atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya.
Salam.

----------


## Sam KOI

sorry kelihatannya saya paling terakhir ngelunasin ya.... :: 
TANGGAL 
: 
27/03/2012

JAM 

: 
23:04:58

NOMOR 
REFERENSI 
: 
C151FD0A-6AF3-75ED-4689-FCD8834FC9F9 

TUJUAN 
TRANSFER 
: 
4411012837

NAMA 

: 
YUDI HANIPURWOKO 

JUMLAH 
: 

Rp. 
325.000,00




BERITA 
: 
pelunasan SamKOI

----------


## abiserpong

> sorry kelihatannya saya paling terakhir ngelunasin ya....
> TANGGAL 
> : 
> 27/03/2012
> 
> JAM 
> 
> : 
> 23:04:58
> ...


Terima kasih om sam .....  ::

----------


## luki

> penjurian GO berubah menjadi  hari *Sabtu* , tanggal *7 April 2012*.......jam 11.00 WIB
> 
> Penjurian akan di lakukan oleh :
> 
> - Jani Lauw perkawilan dari KIDKOI
> 
> - Agung Pribadi Perwakilan dari KOI'S



bagi yang ingin hadir.....bisa menhubungi Taufik di 081315981671

----------


## budjayz

> bagi yang ingin hadir.....bisa menhubungi Taufik di 081315981671


kira2 jam brapa ya om pada kumpulnya?
thanks

----------


## dittobirawa

mana yak update nya...
om Luki..........dikau dimana..???

----------


## luki

Penjurian sudah dilaksanakan kemaren tanggal 7 Mei 2012, yang di wakili oleh Jani Lauw dan Agung Pribadi.....

Hasil dari Penjurian :

*Group 1 ( no 1 - 10 )*

Juara I   :  07 by Nox
Juara II  :  01 MrBunta
Juara III :  08 Kaibutsu
Best Tategoi : 09 Wen


*Group 2 ( no 11 - 30 )*

Juara I   :  18 Budi
Juara II  :  29 Ditto
Juara III :  23 Erick
Best Tategoi : 30 Andi Adi

*Selamat kepada para Pemenang*........ :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 
harap PM ke *YudiHP* untuk penyerahan *Hadiah*

*Suasana Penjurian.....*




*Briefing Penjurian*



* Pemilihan Nominasi untuk  group 1......dari TKP*








* Pemilihan untuk 10 besar group 2......dari TKP*






*Hasil Nominasi 6 besar dari Group 1 ............*





*

Hasil 10 besar dari Group 2 .............

*


*Pemilihan Juara dari masing masing Group ......*








*Nominasi Juara dari Group 2........

*
*


Juara dari masing masing Group .................

*














*Sampai Jumpa di Next KIDKOI GROW OUT...................*

----------


## luki

*GO GOYONKE KIDKOI FARM,
*

1. Rizal61 ( ID : 2010 0021 0366 ), *no. 2.* 
 

2. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 1.* 
 

3. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 7.*
 

4. Koisfansbdg ( ID : 2010 0022 0471 ), *no. 10.*
 

5. Tsa ( ID : 2008 0021 0100 ), *no. 3.* 
 

6. Kaibutsu ( ID : 2011 0281 0629 ), *no. 8.*
 

7. Thanafi27, ( ID : 2011 0022 0669 ), *no. 6.* 
 

8. Wen ( ID : 2010 0021 0419 ), *no. 9.* 
 

9. Showa_08, *no. 5.* 
 

10. Robby Iwan ( ID: 2006.0021.0003 ), *no. 4.* 
 



1. Budjayz ( ID : 2010 0021 0515 ), *no. 18.* 
 

2. Laukkoi / Alfreddy ( ID : 2009 0021 0270 ), *no. 26.* 
 

3. Gadingkoi ( ID : 2009 0021 0182 ),* no. 22.* 
 

4. Donny Christian ( ID: 2011 0031 0673 ), *no. 14.*
 

5. Angga, *no. 13.* 
 

6. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ), *no. 11.* 
 

7. Nox ( ID : 2009 0022 0169 ), *no. 21.* 
 

8. Rico Andydarma ( ID : 2011 0361 0668 ), *no. 16*. 
 

9. Agushg ( ID : 2010 0362 0479 ),* no. 24.* 
 

10. Dittobirawa, *no. 29.* 
 

11. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no.* *23.* 
 

12. Andi Adi ( ID : 2010 0021 0532 ), *no.30.* 
 

13. Ebot ( ID : 2011 0021 0670 ),* no. 19.* 
 

14. Grinkz ( 2011 0031 0646 ), *no. 12.*
 

15. Rakhmatfakh ( ID : 2011 0022 0671 ), *no. 28.* 
 

16. Hartono ( ID : 2009 0031 0199 ), *no. 17.* 
 

17. Harmada,( ID : 2010 0021 0363 ) *no. 15.* 
 

18. Baruna02/ Bina ( ID : 2010 0021 0490 ),* no. 27.*
 

19. Sam Koi,* no. 20.* > 
 






> *BENTUK KEGIATAN:
> *
> *LAIN  LAIN:*
> -  Selambat - lambatnya 1 Minggu Setelah Penilaian , Koi - Koi sudah  diambil/ dikirim karena setelah masa tersebut panitia akan lepas dari  tanggung jawabnya. 
> Untuk  peserta yang di jakarta dan sekitarnya harap konfirmasi dan membuat  janji terlebih dahulu mengenai waktu pengambilannya, sedangkan yang berdomisili di luar Jakarta, biaya pengiriman dan packing dibebankan kepada Peserta.

----------


## grinkz01

Thanks kidkoi dan koi-s atas acara ini....hasilnya cukup bgs menurut saya terutama utk growth nya....semoga bisa ikutan lg di next even...

----------


## kidkoifarm

> Thanks kidkoi dan koi-s atas acara ini....hasilnya cukup bgs menurut saya terutama utk growth nya....semoga bisa ikutan lg di next even...


terimakasi om!!!!!semoga kidkoi bisa lebih baik lagi di next GO nya.

----------


## wahyuhidayat

luar biasa GO Kidkoi, serasa GO koi import. 
Sukses buat Kidkoi dan Koi Indonesia

----------


## praZ

> terimakasi om!!!!!semoga kidkoi bisa lebih baik lagi di next GO nya.


kapan lagi om mau GO  :Becky:

----------


## nox

Wowwww....
Hasil GO nya ruarrr biasa.. :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky: 

terima kasih buat kidkoi, Koi-s dan semua panitia..

semoga bisa ikutan di event2 berikutnya..

----------


## gerryochiba

Istimewaaa... hidup komandan JL.....

----------


## Robby Iwan

Selamat kepada para pemenang KidKoi GO yg pertama..selamat untuk pa Indrajit atas sukses nya GO baik dari segi kwalitas maupun pertumbuhan, terima kasih untuk semua peserta dan juri kita Jani Lauw dan Agung Pribadi..

Mudah2an GO yang kedua akan lebih sukses lagi..

----------


## mochi9009

Mantaappp rasanya ikan2 tsb kualitasnya jauh lebih bagus lihat langsung,betul2 seperti import.. Sukses buat kidkoi!!

----------


## thanafi27

GO yang memuaskan, ikannya bagus-bagus, gak nyangka ikan no.15 jadi bisa seindah itu

----------


## dittobirawa

...sukses........
puwas dweh..... akhirnya punya ikan bagus.....

----------


## showa_08

Kebetulan saya peserta dari luar jabodetabek maka untuk ikan no 5 tlg bantuannya mengenai pengirimannya, untuk biaya bisa hubungi di 081324437272. tks

----------


## Sam KOI

tolong diatur aja pengirimannya...contact number 081329715858 lumayan masuk 10 besar ya om....hehehehhe

----------


## grinkz01

idem, saya posisi di luar Jabodetabek, minta tlg diaturkan pengiriman. Alamat dan nomor HP saya pm ke om luki ......

----------


## Kaibutsu

idem juga om saya di luar jabodetabek .. nanti sy PM om luki juga.. thx

----------


## mrbunta

konfirmasi pengiriman ikan dgn om luki ya?

----------


## kidkoifarm

> Selamat kepada para pemenang KidKoi GO yg pertama..selamat untuk pa Indrajit atas sukses nya GO baik dari segi kwalitas maupun pertumbuhan, terima kasih untuk semua peserta dan juri kita Jani Lauw dan Agung Pribadi..
> 
> Mudah2an GO yang kedua akan lebih sukses lagi..


terimakasih pak,KIDKOI mengucapkan terimakasi kepada bapak presiden KOI-S bapak rooby iwan yang telah mendukung acara GO KIDKOI yang pertama ini,
dan terimakasi kepada para moderator yang telah mensukses kan GO nya KIDKOI,
semoga next GO KIDKOI nanti bisa lebih baik. terimakasih,maju terus KOI-S.

----------


## Rico Andydarma

malam om.. saya peserta dari Bali om.. mau nanya masalah pengirimannya bagaimana..? bisa sms ke no 0817567499

----------


## kidkoifarm

KIDKOI ,mengucapkan selamat kepada para pemenang juara di perdana nya GO KIDKOI-FARM..
pengiriman KOI untuk di luar kota bisa menghubungi om CHIVAS.bisa PM ke saya atau ke om cihvas langsung.
terimakas.

----------


## koisfansbdg

> KIDKOI ,mengucapkan selamat kepada para pemenang juara di perdana nya GO KIDKOI-FARM..
> pengiriman KOI untuk di luar kota bisa menghubungi om CHIVAS.bisa PM ke saya atau ke om cihvas langsung.
> terimakas.


inbox penuh kayaknya pak...mohon informasi pengiriman dan biayanya ke bandung...hp sy 08552181818...terima kasih

----------


## chivas

> KIDKOI ,mengucapkan selamat kepada para pemenang juara di perdana nya GO KIDKOI-FARM..
> pengiriman KOI untuk di luar kota bisa menghubungi om CHIVAS.bisa PM ke saya atau ke om cihvas langsung.
> terimakas.


Chivas Expedisi mengucapkan sukses atas terselenggaranya acara GO ini....bagi peserta yg ingin kirim2 ikan bisa hub sy di 08161942067 or pin 26AD3778....tq

----------


## grinkz01

Ok brarti para peserta lgs menghubungi chivas gitu?

----------


## kidkoifarm

terima kasih kepada om chivas expedisi yan turut membantu kelancaran pengiriman ikan 
kepada para peserta perdana nya KIDKOI-FARM,yang ada di luar jabodetabek.
    untuk kelancaran dan mengatasi kesalahan pengirimn tolong  bagi peserta  yang ada di luar jabodetabek,
    bisa pm ke KIDKOI/ke om chivas langsung.terimakasih.

----------


## kidkoifarm

mohon perhatian para peserta GO KIDKOI yang ada di jabodetabek,
 Untuk segera menjemput ikan pilihan nya langsung ke FARM kami.
ikan suda kami persiapkan.terimakasih untu perhatian dan kerja sama nya.
 sambil melihat2 kandidat sanke,kohaku dan sihro untuk di next GO nya KIDKOI.heheheheh!!!!!
MOHON DOA RESTU NYA. :Yo:

----------


## Budi Bali

> Ok brarti para peserta lgs menghubungi chivas gitu?


Mendarat ke sgr ato sby ini?  :Flypig:

----------


## grinkz01

lum tau om budi...maybe nitip ke sgr aja deh.....kolam overpopulasi nih....  ::

----------


## Lakewood

Ijinn pantauu

----------


## kidkoifarm

<mohon perhatian para peserta 1st GROW-OUT KIDKOIFARM yang ada di luar jabo detabek>
   ikan akan di kirim pada hari senin, jadi bagi yang belom meng konfirmasi alamt tujuan pengiriman segera PM ke cihvas expedisi.
selambat2 nya hari sabtu.bagi peserta yang mengunakan jasa yang lain harap langsung mengambil ke farm kami.
    terimakasih atas perhatian dan kerja sama nya.

----------


## chivas

> <mohon perhatian para peserta 1st GROW-OUT KIDKOIFARM yang ada di luar jabo detabek>
>    ikan akan di kirim pada hari senin, jadi bagi yang belom meng konfirmasi alamt tujuan pengiriman segera PM ke cihvas expedisi.
> selambat2 nya hari sabtu.bagi peserta yang mengunakan jasa yang lain harap langsung mengambil ke farm kami.
>     terimakasih atas perhatian dan kerja sama nya.


Yup bentul.....

----------


## dchristiaan

ditunggu event GO berikut nya  ::

----------


## kidkoifarm

> ditunggu event GO berikut nya


maksi om yang ikut mendukung next GO KIDKOI, mohon doa restunya aja

----------


## harmada

Showa no 15 sudah sampai di rumah, terima kasih kidkoi, KOI-S dan om Glenardo sudah mengambil dan mengantarnya. Thanks a lot Glen for your attention and care.

----------


## kidkoifarm

> Showa no 15 sudah sampai di rumah, terima kasih kidkoi, KOI-S dan om Glenardo sudah mengambil dan mengantarnya. Thanks a lot Glen for your attention and care.


terimakasih om,semoga hasil ikan pilihan nya memuas kan,tolong kritik dan saran nya hasil ikan yang kami kip.
 untuk pemelajaran kami nanti  untuk megadakan NEXT GO kedepan nya,
dalam segi apapun.maklum masi junior hehehe!!!.

----------


## praZ

> terimakasih om,semoga hasil ikan pilihan nya memuas kan,tolong kritik dan saran nya hasil ikan yang kami kip.
>  untuk pemelajaran kami nanti  untuk megadakan NEXT GO kedepan nya,
> dalam segi apapun.maklum masi junior hehehe!!!.


emang kapan mau GO lagi om? mohon infonya keburu hunting nih hehehe

----------


## kidkoifarm

siap om pasti semua akan di kabarin melaluin forum tercinta ini.
ikan yang akan di GROW OUT kan ya itu.
kohaku,sanke(F1,OYAGOI SAKAI SIZE 87CM)
SHIRO UTSURI(F1,OYAGOI SHIRO UTSURI OMOSAKO 65CM.)
TERIMAKASIH

----------


## praZ

> siap om pasti semua akan di kabarin melaluin forum tercinta ini.
> ikan yang akan di GROW OUT kan ya itu.
> kohaku,sanke(F1,OYAGOI SAKAI SIZE 87CM)
> SHIRO UTSURI(F1,OYAGOI SHIRO UTSURI OMOSAKO 65CM.)
> TERIMAKASIH


oyagoi 87 CM wajib ditunggu  :Clap2:

----------


## Glenardo

Foto setelah 2 bulan di bonsai dikolam kecil dan diberi makan color deep red

----------


## Budi Bali

> Foto setelah 2 bulan di bonsai dikolam kecil dan diberi makan color deep red


Lucu lipstik kuhcibeni nya....putih ikannya..bagian kepala belum putih cling....

----------


## Sam KOI

om kid koi nidan saya kapan dikirim nih.....

----------


## Lakewood

Deep red itu opo ya om suhu ?  :Noidea:

----------


## Glenardo

> Lucu lipstik kuhcibeni nya....putih ikannya..bagian kepala belum putih cling....


Masih too young katanya om..Ha3x...




> Deep red itu opo ya om suhu ?


Saki Hikari Deep red

----------


## Lakewood

Woalahhh.. Maklum nubiii  :Caked:

----------


## Glenardo

Per pagi ini 5 August 2012



40 cm

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## mofa

> Per pagi ini 5 August 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 40 cm


wow body nya udah makin bulky ya om, udah start dikasih pakan grow ya om glen?

----------

